# How many hours can you plow?



## J_Bryant (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm planning my plow schedule this year, Looks like i will be going out in the truck from midnight til 8am, and then hopping on the ATV and doing a few around my home, and riding the ATV down the road to a few places.... I was just wandering what was the longest any of you guys have plowed without getting completely whooped. Last year one time i stayed up all night, went out about 2 am with snow-blowers in the back of the truck, Me and a buddy drove around doing drives with the snow-blowers for about 9 hours, then came home ate, then went sledding with the Lil ones... Then came home and slept for 11 hours strait


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

When I was younger I did 48 hours straight came come and slept for almost 27 hours since then I won't do more than 18 hours


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Plow till I'm done.


----------



## Cover Guy (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm with grandview


----------



## J_Bryant (Dec 10, 2012)

well for the first plow, i will be done by 11, but im gonna keep driving the atv around looking for people who hadn't been plowed out yet


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

grandview;1542707 said:


> Plow till I'm done.


Sooo..... 2 minutes then back to bed.?


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

36 hrs sleep for 4hrs and in a loader for 18 hrs pushing snow back farther or loading and haul this was in Feb 2011


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

Mr.Markus;1542792 said:


> Sooo..... 2 minutes then back to bed.?


OMG! Thats funny!:laughing:


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Mr.Markus;1542792 said:


> Sooo..... 2 minutes then back to bed.?


That's what his wife his wife told us.


----------



## OC&D (Dec 2, 2009)

I plow until I'm done plowing.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

How many hours can I plow?........all of them


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

I've been in the seat for over 60 straight. I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

33 hrs straight plowing and then went to work for 12 hours I will not do that ever again


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

I plow till I'm done as well. I think, if I remember right, the longest stint I've ever done was something like 34 hrs straight plowing. Went home, slept for about 3 hours and went and did snow removal for another 14. I won't do it again unless something goes very very wrong.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

I honestly can go without sleep, people think I'm a robot or something. My wife doesn't know how I do it.


----------



## awgolasplowing (Jan 29, 2012)

2.5 days plowing slept 10 Hrs then back out for 16hrs running the loader removing the snow banks. And I would love to have that much snow again vs. what we have now!


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

i had a simular thread earlier. the consensus was plan for a 5 hour route for urgent ones. when you get hit and have to do it multiple times you wont have people complaining that you did it twice with others complaining that you didnt come till it was 12 inches.

then you can add on the ones that dont care if you come during the day


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

I believe 50 hours a few seasons back, it was right after I first started plowing. I wasn't tired, until I took a shower, then it was game over. I think I only slept for like 12 hours or so to recoup. And was still tired for the next day or two.


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

I plow until the storm is over. I've done 32 Hrs, slept for 4 hours then went back to stack snow/re-salt for another 10 hours.


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

We follow the towns lead generally plow til 9 or 10 at the latest, then start back at it at 2 am ussually. Everyone needs to sleep at some point. Most of our truck have V plows, then loaders or blowers. It is safer to let the snow build up durring.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

I wouldn't allow any of my guys to do more than 18 hours at a time. And that is only in extreme snowfalls. Anything else is dangerous and irresponsible. 

I have a few that might need plowing afternoon\evening, but it's winter, we don't control the weather and people need to accept that. We need rest. 

Try not plowing past 3 or 4 in the afternoon if we started early morning. Head back out at midnight or 1 again.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

My record was 37 hours. Never again...Once in a while I end up in a 24 hour run, but I try like hell not to. The longer you go, the longer it will take you. You start becoming ineffiicent, making mistakes, that walkway that took you 10 minutes to clear at 5am is gonna take you 15 or 20 once 5am comes back around...being tired is too slow. My rest period during a storm is 10pm-2am, its the period most likely that the rest of the world is sleeping, therefore nobody needs to get in or out. (Usually)


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

36 3am yesterday to 3pm today. Hauling snow tonight at 10. Back to back events, restocks refuels new hires special requests. Today checking up on what the morons did....and I'm not going to pass up playing with the loader tonight....


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

My route is about 18-20 hours.....split between 3 of us. I have a younger guy helping me and my plow partner this year, who wants about 3 hours of plowing, he is plowing roads in my subdivision and then going to shovel about 25 condo sidewalks and steps. I follow him up with my Ebling doing the drives and most of the "per push" stuff.


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

32 hours was the most I did, Never again, slept for 2 days when I was finished. Now I dont know since it has not snowed yet...


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

grandview;1542707 said:


> Plow till I'm done.


Yup, 73hrs straight with no naps is my longest. DO NOT recommend it.


----------



## SharpBlades (Sep 13, 2009)

The longest I have done was 30 hours straight, 4 hours sleep then out for another 18 hours. Not fun.


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

My max ive plowed is 77 hours non-stop, no break. I will admit i did not feel safe doing it, got very delusional and started seeing things. Had a real hard time judging distance and depth perception, didnt know if it was safe to pull out or if the coming car was too close. 

The longest ive ever worked was 6 days straight with no sleep, all running a excavator non stop digging a pond.


I have a quote written down somewhere i heard on t.v one time. It said " asking any man to work in a office 7 days a week 12 hours a day is impossible, asking a man to work 7 days a week 12 hours a day in a mill is physically impossible to do" 

It was a argument speech for unions. I laughed when i heard it and wrote it down, repeated it to a buddy and he found humor in it also.


----------



## OC&D (Dec 2, 2009)

maelawncare;1544471 said:


> Yup, 73hrs straight with no naps is my longest. DO NOT recommend it.


72 or so hours is my most as well. It was the first year I was doing snow, probably about 18 years ago. I'd picked up a scad of residentials from a friend who had his right hand man bail on him. I had no idea what I was in for. These were all city lots with alley garages and most were corner lots. TONS of sidewalks. We got a storm a few days before Christmas, and my buddy(who worked for me) and I were out for 70 some odd hours straight. We finished late Christmas eve, and wanted something to eat and the only place we could find that was open was a bowling alley. After we ate, it hit me, and I was barely able to stay awake to drive him home and get myself back home to bed.

After that winter, I said "Never again!" Since then, the longest I've gone is 24 hours or so, which is really not a big deal for me. I also gave up doing those damn sidewalks, and residential pretty much altogether.


----------



## Jim74 (Jul 8, 2012)

Ran a crane at work for an 8 hour day, plowed after for 34 hours, had 7 hours off and then plowed a second storm for 27 more hours, called the boss at the time and told him I just saw heard of buffalo cross the street, he said there are no buffalo in Boston, I said exactly.


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

3 hrs. donut/coffee 3 hrs. donut/coffee 
3 hrs.lunch 
3 hrs donut/coffee 3 hrs. donut/coffee.....................nap behind DnD 
3 hrs dinner
3 hrs donut/coffee 3 hrs. donut/coffee ................equipment check up
3 hrs breakfast
3 hrs donut/coffee 3 hrs. donut/coffee 
3hrs lunch
3 hrs donut/coffee 3 hrs. donut/coffee ....................nap behind DnD
3 hrs. donut/coffee 3 hrs. donut/coffee 
3 hrs.lunch 
3 hrs donut/coffee 3 hrs. donut/coffee.....................nap behind DnD 
3 hrs dinner
3 hrs donut/coffee 3 hrs. donut/coffee 
3 hrs breakfast
3 hrs donut/coffee 3 hrs. donut/coffee ......................equipment check up
3hrs lunch
3 hrs donut/coffee 3 hrs. donut/coffee ....................nap behind DnD:laughing:


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

newhere;1544473 said:


> My max ive plowed is 77 hours non-stop, no break. I will admit i did not feel safe doing it, got very delusional and started seeing things. Had a real hard time judging distance and depth perception, didnt know if it was safe to pull out or if the coming car was too close.
> 
> The longest ive ever worked was 6 days straight with no sleep, all running a excavator non stop digging a pond.
> 
> ...


during a blizzard after 23 hrs of straight plowing I seen an elephant and gazelle run across the lot . thats why i nap when i can


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

43 hours was my most and that had a three hour nap in there also. It was a 18-20" snow fall in the late 1990's. that was in my younger years when we had 12-14 hour routes. I have since become a little smarter and only run 6-7 hour routes. If we hit the monster storm ever again we couple double push everything and still be home by mid afternoon. On any snow event I usually stay around a couple extra hours and deal with straggles and complaints


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

At hour 30 I started seeing wolves running in the parking lots chasing my truck. No wolves on long island that i know of.


----------



## BOSS LAWN (Nov 6, 2011)

34 straight without sleep... then the lines in the lot start looking like peoples faces..


----------



## OldSchoolPSD (Oct 16, 2007)

I got a lot of that in the army... after around hour 36 you start seeing shadows and think people are walking up behind you... by hour 48 its full on hallucinations and dreaming while your eyes are open.

anyways, to answer the question... as long as it takes


----------



## elitelawnteam1 (Sep 25, 2011)

L.I.Mike;1544707 said:


> At hour 30 I started seeing wolves running in the parking lots chasing my truck. No wolves on long island that i know of.


:laughing::laughing:

I've plowed for 3 days straight, went home took a 4 hr nap and did another 12 hours. And I didn't see a single wolf I'm on a pill for that


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

28 in a truck then 18 hours in a machine moving piles might have been a fridays run for a steak an a few redbull and vodkas in the middle


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

elitelawnteam1;1546690 said:


> :laughing::laughing:
> 
> I've plowed for 3 days straight, went home took a 4 hr nap and did another 12 hours. And I didn't see a single wolf I'm on a pill for that


A.D.D. requires Amphetamine . most of us dont have or want access if not required 
thats what separates the boys from the men


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

dfd9;1544241 said:


> I wouldn't allow any of my guys to do more than 18 hours at a time. And that is only in extreme snowfalls. Anything else is dangerous and irresponsible.
> 
> I have a few that might need plowing afternoon\evening, but it's winter, we don't control the weather and people need to accept that. We need rest.
> 
> Try not plowing past 3 or 4 in the afternoon if we started early morning. Head back out at midnight or 1 again.


We basically do the same thing. We also have spare guys that we can call to help out when guys need rest. We've found you get a lot more done with minimal break downs when the guys get at least 4 hours sleep. My first priority is the safety, if it's that bad of a storm everywhere is a mess. I don't want to put anyones life in danger.


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

OldSchoolPSD;1546671 said:


> I got a lot of that in the army... after around hour 36 you start seeing shadows and think people are walking up behind you... by hour 48 its full on hallucinations and dreaming while your eyes are open.
> 
> anyways, to answer the question... as long as it takes


*OOOH RAHHH*

GO ARMY , 101st inf , Breckenridge Ky


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

JD Dave;1546844 said:


> We basically do the same thing. We also have spare guys that we can call to help out when guys need rest. We've found you get a lot more done with minimal break downs when the guys get at least 4 hours sleep. My first priority is the safety, if it's that bad of a storm everywhere is a mess. I don't want to put anyones life in danger.


I actually put a clause like this in the contract, if at anytime the contractor (me) deems conditions to be unsafe, work stops. I've been caught in thunderstorms of freezing rain before, cloud to ground lighting is unsafe.


----------



## ultimatelawns (Dec 18, 2011)

Just did 73 hours in a row with 14 inches on the ground and 50 mph wind. Don't have spares sitting around watching it snow or trucks waiting to take there turn. Would be nice to have a whole separate crew ready to start after 20 hours or so but then would need 44 people on staff instead of 22. Also would need at least a couple more trucks. So instead we plow till its done and then call it a day. Some day maybe different.


----------



## OC&D (Dec 2, 2009)

JTVLandscaping;1547049 said:


> I actually put a clause like this in the contract, if at anytime the contractor (me) deems conditions to be unsafe, work stops. I've been caught in thunderstorms of freezing rain before, cloud to ground lighting is unsafe.


Not if you stay in your truck! Thumbs Up


----------



## OC&D (Dec 2, 2009)

ultimatelawns;1547059 said:


> Just did 73 hours in a row with 14 inches on the ground and 50 mph wind. Don't have spares sitting around watching it snow or trucks waiting to take there turn. Would be nice to have a whole separate crew ready to start after 20 hours or so but then would need 44 people on staff instead of 22. Also would need at least a couple more trucks. So instead we plow till its done and then call it a day. Some day maybe different.


Yeah. You guys got hammered down there! That storm sent me out to salt and plow my 1" accounts. I was really hoping we'd get a solid 2"-3" but to no avail. Not for nothing, but I'd rather not have another storm like what you guys had for..like...ever. Just give me my weekly 3" and I'm happy (can't say the same about my wife though).


----------



## BOSS LAWN (Nov 6, 2011)

ultimatelawns;1547059 said:


> Just did 73 hours in a row with 14 inches on the ground and 50 mph wind. Don't have spares sitting around watching it snow or trucks waiting to take there turn. Would be nice to have a whole separate crew ready to start after 20 hours or so but then would need 44 people on staff instead of 22. Also would need at least a couple more trucks. So instead we plow till its done and then call it a day. Some day maybe different.


Then kudos to you, I couldn't do 72 hours... unless a few power naps were in the picture


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

Never plowed more than 18 hours when I was helping my buddy once. But I can say I drove 32 hours to Florida only stopping to piss because my cousins always needed to stop.


----------



## rcn971 (Jan 28, 2011)

Don't remember how many hours it was but was somewhere between 24-36 and was seeing trails off all the parking lot lights and lost my depth perception....never do it again. It's not worth putting other peoples lives at risk.


----------



## Diesel Dan (Sep 8, 2012)

Spool it up;1546790 said:


> A.D.D. requires Amphetamine . most of us dont have or want access if not required
> thats what separates the boys from the men


Adderall is the real deal lol. I'm a farmer most of the year, and sometimes I need to power through 2 or three days straight due to weather. A good dose of that stuff will keep you _wanting_ to work. I ran days at a time this fall on adderall, diet dew and water. 4am rolls around and a shank busts on the plow  _LEMME FIX THAT REAL QUICK_ lol. I wouldn't recommend anyone take the stuff all the time. "ADD" or not.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

it basicialy hasnt snowed since i bought my plow. so havnt really done much.


----------



## ajman21 (Oct 30, 2009)

my best (or worst) thus far was 47 hours straight. i was seeing tails on the lights but no animals! I'm a one man show wish i had some one to call.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

i did 67 hours at once. i believe it was the 2001 blizzard. I would not recommend it either. Mailboxes, trees, snow piles and whatever else is out there starts moving on you. Literally, i remember swerving to miss the moving mail boxes, but knew deep in my head they were not actually moving. 

I got home and kicked off my boots, walked straight to my bed to take off my Carhartts and long underwear. Only thing that made it off was my coat. Passed out and woke up 14 or so hours later sweating my but off. Carhartt bibs and everything still on, I was so confused i didn't know what day it was.


----------



## MR. Elite (Nov 24, 2012)

Longest I remember, was 38/39 hours. But for the most part, I wont stop till Im done!! If it means 2 hrs, or 52 hrs I get my work finished b4 I stop!! Im kinda warped...


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

You know, I used to worry about the drunks out during the night and then the idiots during the AM rush that don't know how to drive.

Apparently I was worried about the wrong people. It's the idiots in the plow trucks that think they can go 2-20 days straight without sleep that are the ones I need to worry about. 

Good to see so many of you people put the almighty dollar above common sense and the safety of the general public.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

dfd9;1547722 said:


> You know, I used to worry about the drunks out during the night and then the idiots during the AM rush that don't know how to drive.
> 
> Apparently I was worried about the wrong people. It's the idiots in the plow trucks that think they can go 2-20 days straight without sleep that are the ones I need to worry about.
> 
> Good to see so many of you people put the almighty dollar above common sense and the safety of the general public.


Well if its taking us 60 hours to open the driveways and clear roads the public should get off them Thumbs Up

That way we can only hurt ourselves, and the other guy doing the same thing.

Be safe! :salute:


----------



## mrwolf (Aug 4, 2011)

I bought my plow before last season and did one two inch lot on valentines day  , Well, yesterday talk about trial by fire!!! I went 33 hours plowing but was so anxious Christmas night (and triple checking everything) that I never slept, dozed for about 15-20 min and woke up thinking I had slept through the storm! I fell asleep tonight 60 hrs after I woke up Christmas morning. As soon as I stopped the truck to doze for a minute I finished that lot and went home. Thank The Lord it was my last job! Don't know why I can't sleep now!


----------



## 89Heaver (Nov 2, 2011)

years ago when we got snow out here i was about 19 helping out a boss at the time and i went about 22hrs and went to find him to say i was taking a break. I found him in a lot driving back and forth, angeling the plow and all but never lowering it. watched for about 30 min laughing my ass off. he finally stopped and i went to talk to him and he was passed out behind the wheel half up a snow bank. told myself not to do that to myself ever.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Considering I am a farmer and I regularly do 50 hour days in spring and fall, the occasional all nighter doesn't really bother me. I just bring a case of my favorite pop along with me, and occasionally get something small to snack on. A small snack and caffine will keep you awake for hours.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

beanz27;1551149 said:


> Considering I am a farmer and I regularly do 50 hour days in spring and fall, the occasional all nighter doesn't really bother me. I just bring a case of my favorite pop along with me, and occasionally get something small to snack on. A small snack and caffine will keep you awake for hours.


sure wish i could get 50 hours into one day


----------



## Deebo53 (Dec 14, 2011)

I thought i was a bada** for doing 28 hours lol You guys are my heros


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Deebo53;1551431 said:


> I thought i was a bada** for doing 28 hours lol You guys are my heros


heros do not do unsafe things.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

birddseedd;1551384 said:


> sure wish i could get 50 hours into one day


You should see how many are in my week :laughing:


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

beanz27;1551444 said:


> You should see how many are in my week :laughing:


50*7=350

1.0 The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

What can I say, I'm a pretty productive guy, either that or very unpreductive, depends on how you look at it.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

birddseedd;1551433 said:


> heros do not do unsafe things.


On the contrary, a hero puts himself/herself in harms way to help others. See fireman, police officer, military, etc....

Way off topic I know. Apologies


----------



## rcn971 (Jan 28, 2011)

peteo1;1551714 said:


> On the contrary, a hero puts himself/herself in harms way to help others. See fireman, police officer, military, etc....
> 
> Way off topic I know. Apologies


I wouldn't add snow plow operator to that list....


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

I guess what i meant was to say unnecessary risks. when you go for a certain number of hours, stimulated or not, the human brain will simply shut down. even if you are flying a hot air balloon. and knowing me, if i got that sleepy, i would hurt someone, then you wouldn't be complaining about the fact that i cannot weld with the quality of someone that has been doing it for 30 years, you'll be complaining that i was dumb enough to try to stay awake operating HEAVY MACHINERY until the point mail boxes start turning into wild animals. being on a farm where the most you'll hurt is your crop is one thing, public roads is another.

me and whats his name up there agree on something for once.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

rcn971;1551822 said:


> I wouldn't add snow plow operator to that list....


Me neither, which is why I didn't


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Longest run for me was 42 hours. I was becoming grossly ineffiecent and started having trees and signs moving on me. Went home, slept for 6 hours and then was back out for another 32 hours to wrap everything up. The longest run I have completed since was 37 hours but I begin to get antsy sometimes at the 24-28 hour mark..


----------



## Norsky (Apr 12, 2012)

birddseedd;1551971 said:


> I guess what i meant was to say unnecessary risks. when you go for a certain number of hours, stimulated or not, the human brain will simply shut down. even if you are flying a hot air balloon. and knowing me, if i got that sleepy, i would hurt someone, then you wouldn't be complaining about the fact that i cannot weld with the quality of someone that has been doing it for 30 years, you'll be complaining that i was dumb enough to try to stay awake operating HEAVY MACHINERY until the point mail boxes start turning into wild animals. being on a farm where the most you'll hurt is your crop is one thing, public roads is another.
> 
> me and whats his name up there agree on something for once.


i also agree with you.....safety is the most important thing. maybe have to hire help, sub out work, less clients but don't hurt yourself or anybody else because you are tired and fall asleep. nice to be busy but..........


----------



## J_Bryant (Dec 10, 2012)

im a rookie, and pulled a 17 hour shift last week, i thought i was going to die... haha lots of mountin dew and doritos kept me going...


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

13 1/2 last thurs..home eat sleep...back at it at 2am fri


----------



## dstifel (Dec 27, 2012)

this last storm here in iowa we started prepping at noon on Wednesday finished up my residential at 5 pm on on Friday. Got about 5 hours of sleep Thursday night from about 10 pm to 2 am went out to salt and then went to finish my residential. Spent saturday through monday sick coincidence? I don't know but i don't ever want to do that again.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

doesnt matter. michigan is a desert state anyway.


----------



## hatefulmechanic (Dec 27, 2012)

Plow till it's done.


Longest in a machine and truck was about 36 IIRC a few years back, most of our storms are 4-8hrs in the truck and I'm done.

24-36hrs in a truck while driving is not an issue with me, typical delivery run is 1000+ miles in a day. Can't do that anymore though, since my CDL kicks in if I am driving a company vehicle, regardless of the weight. Got my ass chewed by a DOT officer in TX last year towing a trailer with a car on it for that reason. Asked for my logs and everything. Oh well.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

hatefulmechanic;1555902 said:


> Plow till it's done.
> 
> Longest in a machine and truck was about 36 IIRC a few years back, most of our storms are 4-8hrs in the truck and I'm done.
> 
> 24-36hrs in a truck while driving is not an issue with me, typical delivery run is 1000+ miles in a day. Can't do that anymore though, since my CDL kicks in if I am driving a company vehicle, regardless of the weight. Got my ass chewed by a DOT officer in TX last year towing a trailer with a car on it for that reason. Asked for my logs and everything. Oh well.


that is a dumb law.


----------



## hatefulmechanic (Dec 27, 2012)

birddseedd;1555915 said:


> that is a dumb law.


I called him out on it, and technically since my truck did not have a DOT number on it, I was under GVW requirements, and the vehicle on the trailer was mine, CDL requirements did not apply.

But I learned a long time ago it is not wise to argue the law with an officer, especially a DOT officer, but to take whatever citation you get and fight it in court.

Be courteous and that goes a LONG way in front of a judge.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

ok. so you did not need logs for the small truck?


----------



## hatefulmechanic (Dec 27, 2012)

birddseedd;1555960 said:


> ok. so you did not need logs for the small truck?


According to DOT guidelines, if its not considered "commercial" log books are not required.

My truck was lettered with the company name, but VA does not require "commercial" tags on company owned vehicles. Nor was it lettered with a DOT number.

I got pulled on the Hudson Parkway a few years back with the same truck and trailer, cop told me that since it was "placarded" it was considered commercial in the state of NY, and I was not allowed on a parkway. He let me go with a warning, I used the same statement about it not being required to be tagged as for hire or commercial in VA.


----------



## yardguy28 (Jan 23, 2012)

personally my opinion on it depends on how much snow and who it is your plowing for. 

I plow for one commercial lot which is a meat market. the rest are residential. if we are getting snow to the point where the whole city is shutting down then I'll work a normal amount of time like 8-10 hours then sleep and go back out when I wake up. 

normally we see snow falls between 2-4 inches. I work all the way through which is 8-10 hours. if we get larger amounts which occasionally we do like 6-8, I'll go out mid way come home, rest and go back out after sleep. 

no snow removal is worth your health with lack of sleep and being behind the wheel. if my clients can't understand I need to put my health before there snow removal I don't need or want them as clients. 

no amount of money is worth my health.


----------



## Team_Arctic (Feb 24, 2008)

49 hours last week for our 18 inch storm... slept for 6 hours and out for another 19 wouldnt recommend it and dont plan on doing it again..


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Team_Arctic;1556253 said:


> 49 hours last week for our 18 inch storm... slept for 6 hours and out for another 19 wouldnt recommend it and dont plan on doing it again..


i wish we got snow


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

I can Plow for whatever hrs I have to, but If I have a choice I'll plow for 15-18 hrs, and then sleep for 2-3 hrs - then go back out. 

It's really amazing what a quick nap can do for some energy for the next shift of plowing!


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

scott3430;1556615 said:


> I can Plow for whatever hrs I have to, but If I have a choice I'll plow for 15-18 hrs, and then sleep for 2-3 hrs - then go back out.
> 
> It's really amazing what a quick nap can do for some energy for the next shift of plowing!


that is what i think would be good. although not sure if i woudl wake up


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

birddseedd;1556693 said:


> that is what i think would be good. although not sure if i woudl wake up


Yeah I do make sure I set my radio alarm to loud, AND a backup alarm on my cell phone for about 20 minutes later.

After that much plowing I'm out like a light!


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 7, 2007)

About 36 hours in a row then 3 hours of sleep slouched over a desk then out for another 12 when the next storm came in. then at 5 the next morning we went in to plow the school lots, bus turnarounds and sidewalks. I honestly forgot what day it was when we were done. It was years ago when I was 22 plowing as municipal employee in my town and I don't think I could do it now. You really see how plowing can be "blood money" after an experience like that. The older guys had to take breaks and cat naps doing side roads and remote areas. I was the lead truck plowing in tandem with the road boss on our main roads so i didn't get to stop much. He chain smoked, drank coffee and dipped all at once all the time anyway so he was not too worse for wear from the experience. 

I still get excited when it snows so I guess I'm beyond help.


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

Excited like a kid in a candy store with cash. With no snow it's like going to a strip club with 10.00


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

i havnt even had a full event yet.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

birddseedd;1569043 said:


> i havnt even had a full event yet.


Neither has your wife!


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

grandview;1569087 said:


> Neither has your wife!


thats a different subject


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

3 full events so far...from Dec. 27th until Dec 31 I think I got a total of 10 hours sleep, it wasn't all that impressive of storms, just timed really poor for sleeping. Then an easy 15hr day yesterday. The Christmas to New Year stretch was good to know I could still do it, but wouldn't mind not doing it again!


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

grandview;1569087 said:


> Neither has your wife!


:laughing:


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

blazer2plower;1569034 said:


> Excited like a kid in a candy store with cash. With no snow it's like going to a strip club with 10.00


^^^^^^^This hits the nail on the head


----------



## hatefulmechanic (Dec 27, 2012)

It's sad that a 12" WET event last week basically shut everyone down. I was in the truck 37hrs, got 4 hrs sleep then went back out for about 6 to clean up while the sun was still out.

Half my contracts are near my shop, the other half are 45 miles away. Took me 4 hours to make it 45 miles, had to show half a dozen truck drivers how to chain up. That is sad that a "professional driver" had never installed chains before.

I did discover that after a dozen Red Bull, your piss looks exactly like Red Bull.


----------



## Snow Picasso (Dec 15, 2004)

2 years ago we had are blizzard of 23 inches. Went 4 days with 10 hrs sleep. The trick is get out of your truck without your coat...pull down your pants, take a piss and stretch out! Walk around for a few minutes and your good to go! The cold air will wake you up! It worked for me!  :redbounce :bluebounc


----------



## hatefulmechanic (Dec 27, 2012)

Snow Picasso;1572023 said:


> 2 years ago we had are blizzard of 23 inches. Went 4 days with 10 hrs sleep. The trick is get out of your truck without your coat...pull down your pants, take a piss and stretch out! Walk around for a few minutes and your good to go! The cold air will wake you up! It worked for me!


You wear pants?!



People think I am nuts for wearing shorts and a wife beater when plowing. I keep coveralls and boots in the seat, but Crocs and shorts are my thing lol.

Heat on full blast for floor and defrost, driver window down, pass window cracked, tunes rolling, and hope like hell I aint gotta refill the salter till I am under a gas station canopy.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

y woudl that be crazy? you are in an enviornment controled area.


----------



## yardguy28 (Jan 23, 2012)

Snow Picasso;1572023 said:


> 2 years ago we had are blizzard of 23 inches. Went 4 days with 10 hrs sleep. The trick is get out of your truck without your coat...pull down your pants, take a piss and stretch out! Walk around for a few minutes and your good to go! The cold air will wake you up! It worked for me!


in my opinion no amount of snow, money or clients is worth going 4 days with only 10 hours of sleep.

in a situation like that I'd plow the important have to get out clients first then just work my route daily till there done. sleeping in the evening, like 6-8 hours sleep.

I'm not gonna deprive my body and mind the rest it needs every day for any amount of money or client.



hatefulmechanic;1572065 said:


> You wear pants?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you'd bake wearing what I wear then.

jeans, t shirt, pullover sweat shirt, hooded sweat shirt then a one piece carhart suit and boots. defrost is full blast for the majority of the time to help keep the engine cool. windows open and shut as needed.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

im going on 30 hours now. the seat belt has made my neck skin hurt. finally headin to bed.

wife said i did 36 hours last year. i don't really think i would go past that. would rather build the business up so i can have people making me rich even if im not there.


----------



## yardguy28 (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm glad you guys who say you plow for 30+ hours straight or 4 days with only 10 hours sleep don't live in my area. I'd be staying off the road knowing there are guys with no common sense or regard for safety driving trucks with snow plows on them with lack of sleep. 

the city, state and county don't even work there guys that long. they do a 12 hour shift then someone else takes over for 12 hours. 

haven't talked to every snow plower in my neck of the woods but I know a few and they rotate with people. the solo guys do just what I would. work a normal, safe amount of hours then go home get a normal amount of sleep and pick up where you left off the next day. 

I really can't believe you guys are that unsafe just for some money but as long as your not on my roads I guess I won't complain.


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

yardguy28;1573314 said:


> I'm glad you guys who say you plow for 30+ hours straight or 4 days with only 10 hours sleep don't live in my area. I'd be staying off the road knowing there are guys with no common sense or regard for safety driving trucks with snow plows on them with lack of sleep.
> 
> *the city, state and county don't even work there guys that long. they do a 12 hour shift then someone else takes over for 12 hours*.
> 
> ...


That's because they're union Thumbs Up

You make it sound as if people are driving under the influence. Have you ever plowed for the amount of time people are talking about? In another post you said this is your first year doing snow removal. Get back to us when you have been doing this for more than a year


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm a one man band, there's no "rotating" crews. If I were to go sleep for my normal 6 or 7 hours, anything NOT done would no longer be customers. I have learned the value of taking breaks. Sometimes, I head home and sleep for an hour, or sometimes I just watch TV for a little bit, Never during a critical time, and not every storm...but if I've been at it for 16 hours, I'm caught up and it's still snowing, it's break time.


----------



## yardguy28 (Jan 23, 2012)

jrs.landscaping;1573324 said:


> That's because they're union Thumbs Up
> 
> You make it sound as if people are driving under the influence. Have you ever plowed for the amount of time people are talking about? In another post you said this is your first year doing snow removal. Get back to us when you have been doing this for more than a year


uh wrong. this is my 7th year plowing. first year with a commercial parking lot.

in the 7 years I've never plowed that long your right. and I NEVER plan to either. in my opinion driving with lack of sleep is just as bad as driving under the influence.

something else to be said about my comments. I'm 31. would you expect a 31 year to be saying what I'm saying. probably not. it would normally be the 31 year olds telling stories of working 30+ hours straight.

I'm not gonna let my business ever put me in that position where I would have to plow that long. Mother Nature isn't gonna make me do it either. no more than 12 hours straight for me.

well I'll say again jtv. for me no amount money and no client is worth my personal health. they don't like I wanna get my regular sleep and want someone else. go right a head.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

what about firefighters that are up for 24 hr plus while fighting a fire? should they take a break every 12 hours?


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

jrs.landscaping;1573324 said:


> That's because they're union Thumbs Up
> 
> You make it sound as if people are driving under the influence. Have you ever plowed for the amount of time people are talking about? In another post you said this is your first year doing snow removal. Get back to us when you have been doing this for more than a year


I'm very guilty of working too long, that being said there is a chart that compares hours behind the wheel to b.a.c. If I remember correct 24 hours =.10


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

Longae29;1573629 said:


> I'm very guilty of working too long, that being said there is a chart that compares hours behind the wheel to b.a.c. If I remember correct 24 hours =.10


Do you have a link? At .1 I would be more than twice the legal limit. It does make sense that reactionary times will slow down with fatigue. When I plowed for the state they would go 24+ hours at a time.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

birddseedd;1573588 said:


> what about firefighters that are up for 24 hr plus while fighting a fire? should they take a break every 12 hours?


There actually are protocols in place for this sort of thing. NFPA requires firefighters to go to rehab after 20 minutes of strenuous work. Sorry...former fire chief.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

JTVLandscaping;1573643 said:


> There actually are protocols in place for this sort of thing. NFPA requires firefighters to go to rehab after 20 minutes of strenuous work. Sorry...former fire chief.


rehab, because he worked for 20 minutes.....

did you mean 20 hours? if so. wouldnt rehab be kidna counter productive, you need sleep, not to remain awake.

 going back to sleepy time. wife said i have to


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

birddseedd;1573705 said:


> rehab, because he worked for 20 minutes.....
> 
> did you mean 20 hours? if so. wouldnt rehab be kidna counter productive, you need sleep, not to remain awake.
> 
> going back to sleepy time. wife said i have to


You're an idiot, have you ever fought a fire?


----------



## yardguy28 (Jan 23, 2012)

birddseedd;1573588 said:


> what about firefighters that are up for 24 hr plus while fighting a fire? should they take a break every 12 hours?


while I'm no firefighter and I don't know any, I highly doubt very many are awake for 24 hours straight. why do you think the fire stations have rooms with beds in them. for looks?

but your actually comparing apples to oranges. fighting fires is a life and death situation. removing snow from a driveway or parking lot is not. people can wait to get there driveway cleared a day or 2 after it snows.

you guys can work as many hours as you want for as long as you want. but me, I'm only putting in 12 hours make before I rest up a full 6-8 hours of sleep.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

birddseedd;1573705 said:


> rehab, because he worked for 20 minutes.....
> 
> did you mean 20 hours? if so. wouldnt rehab be kidna counter productive, you need sleep, not to remain awake.
> 
> going back to sleepy time. wife said i have to


20 minutes...it's what I meant. In my time there, I pulled a few all nighters, we went 36 hours once during an ice storm, 24 after a tornado and a few 24s from floods...and we were volunteers.For instance the tornado...hit at 9pm, everyone had been up for hours because they worked that day. As I matured I began to understand the importance of rotating people out. 20 minutes in an air pack, inside a fire is hard work. Really didn't mean to derail this thread...and as it pertains to what yardguy is saying, I like his method. While it won't work for me, I wish it would. I've done the 24-36 hour plow routes, not good. On about hour 30, I clipped the corner of a house...chipped the siding. We're dangerous out there. It's cool to say I've plowed that long, but hope I never have to again.


----------



## GMD1984 (Jan 19, 2009)

http://www.fmcsa.dot.gov/rules-regulations/topics/hos/index.htm

wow every one here brakes the law. lol hire more drivers and switch them out after 8 hrs!!! hahahaha


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Well. It finally happonee to me......

I got tired.

Got a few hours of sleep and went back out. Was a quick route. 7 ish hours. On my way back to this side of town i was on a good long road i startee to doze off. I nearly side swipee the curb.

2 thirds of my route was done. All was left was a couple drives and a couple lots that were quite far back and i knew would have no population. 

I only ended up doing 1 drive as this part of town got no more than a quarter inch. But once i got to the drive and started working again i was well wide awake. 

Oh well. It is what it is. Iv been more tired not doing anything important. But no snow this part of town. Will be nice to get some 3rd shift sleep.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

spelling correction. happened*.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

yardguy28;1573821 said:


> you guys can work as many hours as you want for as long as you want. but me, I'm only putting in 12 hours make before I rest up a full 6-8 hours of sleep.


Not pushing any buttons here but during a storm that is no where near realistic unless you are just rotating a driver out. In that case I like the idea. Thumbs Up


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

birddseedd;1573705 said:


> rehab, because he worked for 20 minutes.....
> 
> did you mean 20 hours? if so. wouldnt rehab be kidna counter productive, you need sleep, not to remain awake.
> 
> going back to sleepy time. wife said i have to


Haha :laughing:. 20 minutes on a tank in a house fire is similar to doing sprints with a snowsuit on, in the hottest sauna you've ever been in (fires are obviously much hotter), with you're nose plugged, your mouth covered in near zero visibility.Oh and you have a a weight suit on with tank on your back.

Edit: and you're doing dumbbell curls the whole time.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

NBI Lawn;1574146 said:


> Haha :laughing:. 20 minutes on a tank in a house fire is similar to doing sprints with a snowsuit on, in the hottest sauna you've ever been in (fires are obviously much hotter), with you're nose plugged, your mouth covered in near zero visibility.Oh and you have a a weight suit on with tank on your back.
> 
> Edit: and you're doing dumbbell curls the whole time.


im not saying its not hard work. its very hard work. im just saying there is no need to go to counseling because you did it for 20 minutes. there are people who do MUCH harder work in much more DANGEROUS fields, they do not get counseling.

frankly, anyone who would need counseling simply because he had to do a bit of hard work; i hope this person to not be the one im relying on to save my life. someone that screwed up would freak out inside a burning house and would lose his life the same as me, being burned up in a fire.

although, if it were me, i would just toss something out the window and go outside.


----------



## yardguy28 (Jan 23, 2012)

NBI Lawn;1574142 said:


> Not pushing any buttons here but during a storm that is no where near realistic unless you are just rotating a driver out. In that case I like the idea. Thumbs Up


well it's pretty realistic to me because thats the way i do it.

now granted normally we don't get large amounts like that. we get between 2-4 inches each snow fall. those i work straight through. roughly 8-10 hours of work.

but on the times when we get large amounts. i do the one's that HAVE to be done, then i make my way through my route. after about 12 hours of working i go home, sleep for 6-8 hours and pick up where i left off after that.

there's no reason to risk your health for snow removal or money. i'm solo. if something happened to me then no one would get there snow done, not by me anyway.

maybe i just have the right clients for this work, but it does work.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

i just got done working a big shift. i dont feel unhealthy. cannot seem to sleep for more than a few hours tho. but if i have to plow tonight it wont be a big event so i shoudl be able to go to bed early tonight and sleep well.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

birddseedd;1574176 said:


> im not saying its not hard work. its very hard work. im just saying there is no need to go to counseling because you did it for 20 minutes. there are people who do MUCH harder work in much more DANGEROUS fields, they do not get counseling.
> 
> frankly, anyone who would need counseling simply because he had to do a bit of hard work; i hope this person to not be the one im relying on to save my life. someone that screwed up would freak out inside a burning house and would lose his life the same as me, being burned up in a fire.
> 
> although, if it were me, i would just toss something out the window and go outside.


Who mentioned counseling? It is true that they do offer it but it isn't because of working for 20 minutes at a time. It's because of the things you might see in that 20 minutes.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

birddseedd;1574176 said:


> im not saying its not hard work. its very hard work. im just saying there is no need to go to counseling because you did it for 20 minutes. there are people who do MUCH harder work in much more DANGEROUS fields, they do not get counseling.
> 
> frankly, anyone who would need counseling simply because he had to do a bit of hard work; i hope this person to not be the one im relying on to save my life. someone that screwed up would freak out inside a burning house and would lose his life the same as me, being burned up in a fire.
> 
> although, if it were me, i would just toss something out the window and go outside.


He's not saying consoling, he said rehab.
You knock down some flame rescue the people you can and you and your buddy take a break. FYI, private ambulance crews work 24 hour shifts.
Fire fighting is a pretty dangerous job, especially with the newer homes.
Also saftey officer, ranks higher than chief on the fire ground.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

yardguy28;1574191 said:


> well it's pretty realistic to me because thats the way i do it.
> 
> now granted normally we don't get large amounts like that. we get between 2-4 inches each snow fall. those i work straight through. roughly 8-10 hours of work.
> 
> ...


Thumbs Up payup


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

BossPlow2010;1574251 said:


> He's not saying consoling, he said rehab.
> You knock down some flame rescue the people you can and you and your buddy take a break. FYI, private ambulance crews work 24 hour shifts.
> Fire fighting is a pretty dangerous job, especially with the newer homes.
> Also saftey officer, ranks higher than chief on the fire ground.


the word he used was therapy.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

birddseedd;1574269 said:


> the word he used was therapy.


Nope. Just looked and no one said therapy and the posts weren't edited.


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

birddseedd;1574269 said:


> the word he used was *therapy*.






JTVLandscaping;1573643 said:


> There actually are protocols in place for this sort of thing. NFPA requires firefighters to go to* rehab *after 20 minutes of strenuous work. Sorry...former fire chief.


Thumbs Up


----------



## yardguy28 (Jan 23, 2012)

birddseedd;1574196 said:


> i just got done working a big shift. i dont feel unhealthy. cannot seem to sleep for more than a few hours tho. but if i have to plow tonight it wont be a big event so i shoudl be able to go to bed early tonight and sleep well.


well by all means work as long as you wish with no sleep.

but me, I'm not doing it and I don't recommend it. 12 hours straight is the max I will work on any job for anything. after that's its as many as 6-8 hours of z's before I go back. no matter what the circumstances are.

p.s.

the word used was REHAB, not therapy or counseling.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Sorry...I forget most people have a misconception of what rehab is. In most cases, safety officer trumps chief, but I was better qualified than my safety officer so in my case I still out ranked him.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Look. Iv been plowing for 36 hiurs with some sleep to help. Im intitled to read at least one word incorrectly. 

Chuckles.


----------



## SSS Inc. (Oct 18, 2010)

yardguy28;1574305 said:


> well by all means work as long as you wish with no sleep.
> 
> but me, I'm not doing it and I don't recommend it. 12 hours straight is the max I will work on any job for anything. after that's its as many as 6-8 hours of z's before I go back. no matter what the circumstances are.


How does this work in the plowing business. My customers would drop us like a bad habit if we just called it quits after 12 hours and didn't come back for 6-8 hours. You must have very understanding people which seems to work for you. We have gone over 30 hours plenty of times over the years. It wasn't fun but it was either that or lose every contract we have. And if they didn't fire us we would have had a lot of snow to deal with at one time. 
If it works for you then that's all that matters. I have a hunch that the majority on ps do whatever it takes to get the job done, maybe catching and hour of sleep here and there.


----------



## yardguy28 (Jan 23, 2012)

well like I said most of the snows are done straight through as we generally get no more 6" at a time. usually 2"-4". 

but there was a time or 2 got hit worse and like you said, I guess I have understanding people. most of my snow removal clients are senior citizens. I did the ones that had to be places like work then started my route from there. once I worked 12 hours I came home grabbed about 6-8 hours of sleep and hit it at 6am the next day to finish up.


----------



## SSS Inc. (Oct 18, 2010)

yardguy28;1574375 said:


> well like I said most of the snows are done straight through as we generally get no more 6" at a time. usually 2"-4".
> 
> but there was a time or 2 got hit worse and like you said, I guess I have understanding people. most of my snow removal clients are senior citizens. I did the ones that had to be places like work then started my route from there. once I worked 12 hours I came home grabbed about 6-8 hours of sleep and hit it at 6am the next day to finish up.


Well that works. Sounds like you're residential which might be my disconnect. We are 100% commercial properties and just can't do that. Typically they're not very understanding.


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

SSS Inc.;1574378 said:


> Well that works. Sounds like you're residential which might be my disconnect. We are 100% commercial properties and just can't do that. Typically they're not very understanding.


They tend to frown when that delivery wasn't made at 4 Am or their employees couldn't get into the parking lot at 6 AM


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

birddseedd;1573588 said:


> what about firefighters that are up for 24 hr plus while fighting a fire? should they take a break every 12 hours?





birddseedd;1573705 said:


> rehab, because he worked for 20 minutes.....
> 
> did you mean 20 hours? if so. wouldnt rehab be kidna counter productive, you need sleep, not to remain awake.
> 
> going back to sleepy time. wife said i have to





birddseedd;1573958 said:


> Well. It finally happonee to me......
> 
> I got tired.
> 
> ...





birddseedd;1574176 said:


> im not saying its not hard work. its very hard work. im just saying there is no need to go to counseling because you did it for 20 minutes. there are people who do MUCH harder work in much more DANGEROUS fields, they do not get counseling.
> 
> frankly, anyone who would need counseling simply because he had to do a bit of hard work; i hope this person to not be the one im relying on to save my life. someone that screwed up would freak out inside a burning house and would lose his life the same as me, being burned up in a fire.
> 
> although, if it were me, i would just toss something out the window and go outside.





birddseedd;1574269 said:


> the word he used was therapy.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

You sure put alot of work into that.. Hope it was worth it


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

On a related note. I dont really know what i would do if i got a plus 36 hour snowfall. I dont think i could go past that without at least 8 hours of sleep. Guess i would be calling every contractor i could and hoping they had room


----------



## SSS Inc. (Oct 18, 2010)

birddseedd;1574401 said:


> On a related note. I dont really know what i would do if i got a plus 36 hour snowfall. I dont think i could go past that without at least 8 hours of sleep. Guess i would be calling every contractor i could and hoping they had room


The problem is that the other contractors would in the same boat most likely. If it gets that crazy hopefully nobody leaves their houseThumbs Up

BTW: I really don't know why you put up with this crap. Better yet I can't figure out why people find it necessary to analyze every comment you make. Rehab not therapy...counseling.....OMG I'm gonna show this guy.wesport


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

My bad he said rehab


----------



## yardguy28 (Jan 23, 2012)

SSS Inc.;1574378 said:


> Well that works. Sounds like you're residential which might be my disconnect. We are 100% commercial properties and just can't do that. Typically they're not very understanding.


that very well could be. i have one commercial property i do. and even at that, since our city isn't use to seeing HUGE amounts of snow the city would probably shut down with a foot or more of snow anyway. so that gives me time to get things done as well.


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

Yardguy 3-4 years ago we had a big storm. And the mayor called a city emergency. I thank we got 9" in 5hr time with 20-35 MPH winds. And yes if we get more than 12" this city closes down.


----------



## yardguy28 (Jan 23, 2012)

yeah i remember that one.....

that was the first season i had my snow plow. got it installed, took the truck home, sat for a couple of hours then put it to work.

i did 2 visit on all my properties. once at 4.5" then again after the rest fell. can't remember my sleeping pattern but i know i've never or would never work 30+ hours straight with no sleep. i doubt you could get me out there for much more than 12 straight.


----------



## joe2025 (Nov 26, 2010)

Don't know how you can go home and sleep during an event but if it works for your customers I guess it's ok. We are 90% commercial and the first three events this year we were out 29, 36 and 19 hours and I being the owner put in a lot more hours that the rest of my guys doing the prep work and the final drive around to make sure everything was cleared to the customers requirements. I knew getting into this business that long hours would be the norm if you want to be tops in your business. I wish I could go home and grab some sleep but clients want their business open and I don't think they would agree if I told them I was tired so I had to go home and sleep for a while. My wife thinks I'm nuts when I get home and my hands are swollen and cracked from driving for that many hours. Whatever it takes to get the job done is what we will do. Just my .02


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

so far this season .. . . . . .. . . 0
if given the oppertunity , approx 30-40 hrs straight
with scheduled naps .
lmbo


----------



## yardguy28 (Jan 23, 2012)

joe2025;1575042 said:


> Don't know how you can go home and sleep during an event but if it works for your customers I guess it's ok. We are 90% commercial and the first three events this year we were out 29, 36 and 19 hours and I being the owner put in a lot more hours that the rest of my guys doing the prep work and the final drive around to make sure everything was cleared to the customers requirements. I knew getting into this business that long hours would be the norm if you want to be tops in your business. I wish I could go home and grab some sleep but clients want their business open and I don't think they would agree if I told them I was tired so I had to go home and sleep for a while. My wife thinks I'm nuts when I get home and my hands are swollen and cracked from driving for that many hours. Whatever it takes to get the job done is what we will do. Just my .02


well for starters as i said in a previous post all but one of my clients are residential so that makes a huge difference.

but i'm not a whatever takes to get the job done guy when your talking about my mental and physical shape. i'm not gonna put myself in a position where i'm exhausted, freezing cold, cracked and swollen hands, achy body just to make some green backs.

my health comes first. i'm a solo guy. there is no prep work, after the storm visits either.

for my commercial lot as soon as 2 inches are on the ground i plow the lot. then again when another 2 inches are down.

for my residential clients if the total amount is 5 inches or less i wait until its all down. anything larger i come around 3 inches and then keep coming back until its done. but with sleep in between each visit.

i would never take on so much work that i had to work that many hours straight to keep up.


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

Yardguy, what happens when your truck breaks during a storm?


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

jrs.landscaping;1575289 said:


> Yardguy, what happens when your truck breaks during a storm?


:crying::laughing:


----------



## yardguy28 (Jan 23, 2012)

jrs.landscaping;1575289 said:


> Yardguy, what happens when your truck breaks during a storm?


well I do have friends in the business that could help me out. I would help them with there work by shoveling and snow blowing. or I could rent a pick up truck to do the residentials with my snow blowers like I did before I got my boss blade.

but what does that have to do with how many hours can you plow?


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

Because after you've been plowing for 10 hrs. and your truck cans out you just leave it and pay someone else to plow your drives? When do you fix your truck, after the storm is over? My point is you can have that 12 hr shutoff but there are times when you have to go beyond that point, ie your truck breaking or getting stuck etc.....


----------



## yardguy28 (Jan 23, 2012)

jrs.landscaping;1575394 said:


> Because after you've been plowing for 10 hrs. and your truck cans out you just leave it and pay someone else to plow your drives? When do you fix your truck, after the storm is over? My point is you can have that 12 hr shutoff but there are times when you have to go beyond that point, ie your truck breaking or getting stuck etc.....


yep, would fix the truck after the storm is over and my clients are taken care of.

and it's not exactly paying someone else. I might pay my buddy a bit but the deal we have is I go around with him and help him finish his clients then we go finish mine.

remember I'm mostly residential so while he plows the driveways I'm running the snow blowers on the sidewalks.

now with getting stuck, there is still the 12 hour shutoff for me. I do as many as I can in 12 hours and pick up where I left off the next day.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

Longest I have gone was 42 hours straight.


----------



## yardguy28 (Jan 23, 2012)

joe2025;1575042 said:


> Don't know how you can go home and sleep during an event but if it works for your customers I guess it's ok. We are 90% commercial and the first three events this year we were out 29, 36 and 19 hours and I being the owner put in a lot more hours that the rest of my guys doing the prep work and the final drive around to make sure everything was cleared to the customers requirements. I knew getting into this business that long hours would be the norm if you want to be tops in your business. I wish I could go home and grab some sleep but clients want their business open and I don't think they would agree if I told them I was tired so I had to go home and sleep for a while. My wife thinks I'm nuts when I get home and my hands are swollen and cracked from driving for that many hours. Whatever it takes to get the job done is what we will do. Just my .02


another point I would make about most of the commercial lots around my neck of the woods is there isn't a lot of prep work or guys just don't do it.

if we are expecting 2 inches of snow we all get rest and wait for the 2 inches to fall. no one goes out and preps the lots a head of time.

if an inch or less is coming we salt when appropriate.

am I'm not aware of anyone who goes back after the job is done to make sure it's done. we are expected to know our clients expectations and the only time we go back is if a client would call with a complaint. once the lot is plowed and or salted we don't come back until it needs plowed or salted again.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Well we had 1'' of sleet then it rained and all that became 2-3'' of slush that started to freeze at daylight We started at 4.30am and was done around 9am Then started to snow heavy and blowing drifting and 4pm we was done again and push another 3 inches
4Trucks had 12.5 hrs with 1.5hr break between storms
Sidewalk guy had 9 hrs
Now My self is going back out touch up lots where cars was park and salt them areas
This first time I took time to take pics and videos I need a helmet cam LOL


----------



## eastcoastjava (Apr 2, 2011)

Broke my previous record of 36 hours straight, with this past blizzard i went just under 50 hours straight. 2 cases of redbull, my ipod and a box of cheese its and chewy bars. Parked my *** in the seat of a loader and ran with the windows down and the heat blasted for most of the storm.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

eastcoastjava;1594553 said:


> Broke my previous record of 36 hours straight, with this past blizzard i went just under 50 hours straight. 2 cases of redbull, my ipod and a box of cheese its and chewy bars. Parked my *** in the seat of a loader and ran with the windows down and the heat blasted for most of the storm.


ya know. i caint help at this moment to think of this from a business risk management kind of thing. if you injure someone due to sleep deprivation, your business could be over. is that risk worth a few hundred dollars?


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

birddseedd;1594561 said:


> ya know. i caint help at this moment to think of this from a business risk management kind of thing. if you injure someone due to sleep deprivation, your business could be over. is that risk worth a few hundred dollars?


Didnt you say in post 113 and 128 that you were dozing off while driving and you have been up for 30+hours? So...ask yourself the same question. Although just under 50 hours is crazy but I know a couple people that can do it no problem. Wide eyed and bushy tailed until they sit down and know they can relax.


----------



## Diesel Dan (Sep 8, 2012)

This past storm I ran my backhoe/pusher for 13 hours. I got up at 7am, worked till 6pm, then went plowing at 1am-2:30ish pm. 

Not too bad of a plow, but long enough to be awake. Only had 1 20 ounce diet dew Thumbs Up


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

I go 22-24 hours but I don't recommend it. This past weekend I did ten hours Saturday from noon til ten and Sunday started at six a.m to finish churches then pillowed till nine thirty then shovel walks at one property got home around ten thirty. Not a bad weekend but I would sooner have gone fishing or snowmobiling.


----------



## eastcoastjava (Apr 2, 2011)

birddseedd;1594561 said:


> ya know. i caint help at this moment to think of this from a business risk management kind of thing. if you injure someone due to sleep deprivation, your business could be over. is that risk worth a few hundred dollars?


i do what i am told from the boss, he knows i am a young buck full of piss and vinegar he asked me multiple times if i wanted to go home, and I refused because i wasn't tired at all. i did slip in a nap along the way,but sleeping in a loader isn't so comfortable . Overall though i felt fine, food helped and it was nothing compared to shoveling walks like what I used to do which beats the hell out of you and your exhausted at the end of the day.


----------



## yardguy28 (Jan 23, 2012)

birddseedd;1594561 said:


> ya know. i caint help at this moment to think of this from a business risk management kind of thing. if you injure someone due to sleep deprivation, your business could be over. is that risk worth a few hundred dollars?


my point EXACTLY......

no amount of money is worth risking any part of being safe.


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

When it's snowing 3" an hour with 50 MPH winds parking a loader and taking a nap aren't really an option. As for losing hundreds of dollars I'm sure after that storm people will be losing thousands in contracts if they couldn't keep up.


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

Plowed for 38 hours in this last storm. Did 34 for the state and another 4 helping the guy that subs for me. Wasn't that bad. We parked on top of a bridge and rested from 5 am til 7am on sat morning. State called us in at 9;30 am Friday Let us go at 7;30 pm sat. Got home at 11;30. Slept for a few hours then went out Sunday til 9;30. I have friends with ten wheelers that where still on as of yesterday. They sent them home sat night at 7;30 and had them back for 7 am. sun.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

jrs.landscaping;1594741 said:


> When it's snowing 3" an hour with 50 MPH winds parking a loader and taking a nap aren't really an option. As for losing hundreds of dollars I'm sure after that storm people will be losing thousands in contracts if they couldn't keep up.


is what subs and employees are for.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Whens the last time you plowed a 30" storm birddbrainn? 
Only 1 of 4 trucks could even get to our site. Things happen, you finish the job. Then you get paid.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

NBI Lawn;1594585 said:


> Didnt you say in post 113 and 128 that you were dozing off while driving and you have been up for 30+hours? So...ask yourself the same question. Although just under 50 hours is crazy but I know a couple people that can do it no problem. Wide eyed and bushy tailed until they sit down and know they can relax.


yea. and i dont like it. and theres no way im going to go 50 hours. I get tired. they start hallucinating. what if they hallucinate a curve in the road, follow that curve and drive full speed into someones living room?

now that i have my repairs for the year done there will be no need for super long trips. if we get a big storm. having a simple 8 hour route (5 if you dont include the guy that pays me gas money to plow ) i would have time to stop by the house and get an hour of sleep before going back out.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

alldayrj;1594755 said:


> Whens the last time you plowed a 30" storm birddseedd?
> Only 1 of 4 trucks could even get to our site. Things happen, you finish the job. Then you get paid.


like most of the big companies. i dont have a 16 hour route. so if i do have a big storm iv got time to get in a small nap inbetween shifts.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Your 8 hour shift done twice is 16 hours. If I had 8 hours worth of per push jobs, you know I'd be going non stop, after the last few years, a 30" snowfall can make up alot of money for someone willing to work. I was up for 42 hours straight. It kind of sucked but I had no other option so I got it done. Those situations are anomalies though, nobody should ever plan to make that their standard practice, and I think we can all agree with that


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

been a long time since michigan has even gotten that much snow.


----------



## joe2025 (Nov 26, 2010)

yardguy28;1581407 said:


> another point I would make about most of the commercial lots around my neck of the woods is there isn't a lot of prep work or guys just don't do it.
> 
> if we are expecting 2 inches of snow we all get rest and wait for the 2 inches to fall. no one goes out and preps the lots a head of time.
> 
> ...


The prep work I'm was talking about was the fact that I have to call all the guys to make sure they are ready to go and to inform them what time I expect to call them out. Trucks need to be fueled up and loaded with salt. Snow blowers fueled and readied. A plan of attack needs to be thought out for each storm and I say this because every storm is a little different in how I want to attack it. Depends on how much, how fast, temperature and wind and what day of the week it is. This is because some businesses are not opened on certain days. So all of this takes time and yes for the most part I know what I want done but I still worry about the plan and its execution.

I have a lot of new guys working this year and I am going to check on their work to make sure that my customers' requirements are meet. Yes I have trained them and yes I have confidence in them but I'm not willing to take the chance yet and risk losing a customer because something was missed. Anyone who is willing to take the chance and not check up on properties once in a while,(since I can't be at all the properties) must think that everything will be perfect everytime. That's all of our goals I'm sure but not reality all the time.

And yes sometimes it may be necessary to pre-salt some of the sidewalks of the businesses due to the timing of the event.

We rest as much as possible prior to the event but once it starts I figure I'm in it for the duration with my guys. Believe me I would love nothing more than to stay in bed until the last minute and then warm up the truck get in and go out and plow. Maybe someday when I grow the company to where I want it to eventually be. But for now I might have on too many hats but like I said before, I'm doing what I have to in order to grow my business. Sometimes I wish I was just a "beer money guy" instead of having to wear all the hats at the same time. All part of the growing process and part of that is sometimes I have to work ridiculously long hours.


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

birddseedd;1594758 said:


> yea. and i dont like it. and theres no way im going to go 50 hours. I get tired. *they start hallucinating. what if they hallucinate a curve in the road, follow that curve and drive full speed into someones living room? *
> 
> now that i have my repairs for the year done there will be no need for super long trips. if we get a big storm. having a simple 8 hour route (5 if you dont include the guy that pays me gas money to plow ) i would have time to stop by the house and get an hour of sleep before going back out.


Last time I checked the guy said he was running a loader. I don't think he's barreling down the road in a loader with a box on it..... but I might be wrong


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

average is 24 hours, but sometimes we will go as long as 48 hours. 
but the last few years has only been 10-12 hours because of small storms.


----------



## yardguy28 (Jan 23, 2012)

joe2025;1595636 said:


> The prep work I'm was talking about was the fact that I have to call all the guys to make sure they are ready to go and to inform them what time I expect to call them out. Trucks need to be fueled up and loaded with salt. Snow blowers fueled and readied. A plan of attack needs to be thought out for each storm and I say this because every storm is a little different in how I want to attack it. Depends on how much, how fast, temperature and wind and what day of the week it is. This is because some businesses are not opened on certain days. So all of this takes time and yes for the most part I know what I want done but I still worry about the plan and its execution.
> 
> I have a lot of new guys working this year and I am going to check on their work to make sure that my customers' requirements are meet. Yes I have trained them and yes I have confidence in them but I'm not willing to take the chance yet and risk losing a customer because something was missed. Anyone who is willing to take the chance and not check up on properties once in a while,(since I can't be at all the properties) must think that everything will be perfect everytime. That's all of our goals I'm sure but not reality all the time.
> 
> ...


well I'll reiterate what I said before about no prep work IN MY NECK OF THE WOODS.

I see and and understand what your saying and doing but guys where I live don't do all that jazz.

we do fill our trucks and ready the equipment. we do get in touch with our employees. but beyond that every storms plan of attack is pretty much the same.

an inch or less salt the commercial lots. 2 to 3 inches plow everyone and salt as needed. 4 or more inches plow commercial lots every 2 inches, residentials after its all done falling, salt as needed.

as for when to hit the commercial lots vs the residentials on what day of the week it is. we all pretty much do our commercial lots first whether they are closed for the day or not.

mines pretty easy since I only have one commercial lot right now. they get done first mon thru fri. on the weekend they are closed so they get done last. but next winter when I get more commercial lots I will always do them first.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

jrs.landscaping;1595638 said:


> Last time I checked the guy said he was running a loader. I don't think he's barreling down the road in a loader with a box on it..... but I might be wrong


not him specificialy. other people have talked about seeing herd of buffalo and such goign across city streets.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Here is an interesting article you may all want to read. http://goplow.com/operations/sleep-deprivation-and-snow-contractors.html I am guilty for working to many hours without sleep, at times its what I needed to do. I used to brag about how many hrs I went without sleep, like it was some kind of badge of honor. Now that I am older (50) I try and get in as much sleep as I can, and when I can. This year we got hammered with one storm, and I ended up working over 32 hrs before going home for a 3 hour nap. The difference is in that 32 hr stretch, I grabbed some sleep when ever I could in my truck. That amount of sleep ended up being 4 hrs total, the longest being 90 mins and the shortest being 20 mins. I know its not the best, but its still better then 32 hrs no sleep.
In the end, its wrong, illegal, and very dangerous what I did.. As snow fighters, most of us will take that risk, because we have to get it done. Industry pricing does not allow us to have shift workers in place, so we take the risk. (our fault) Customer expectations, are unreasonable and at times ridiculous, so we take the risk. (our fault) God forbid, someone should get killed, or injured. We would be criminally responsible, and have to live with that the rest of our lives. (our fault). Lastly imagine its you dead in the parking lot, I can see it now. Call comes into the office, yes Paul was a great guy, we really liked him allot. Can you send someone else right away, the lot is not finished and we open in 20 mins. So there you go, some of the risks we take to get the job done. Lets be proud snow fighters, lets work together and change our industry for the better. Lets not brag how dangerous we are working endless hrs without sleep. Sorry for being a wet blanket and old fart I
understand it all to well. Be safe out there. :salute:


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Neige;1596925 said:


> Here is an interesting article you may all want to read. http://goplow.com/operations/sleep-deprivation-and-snow-contractors.html I am guilty for working to many hours without sleep, at times its what I needed to do. I used to brag about how many hrs I went without sleep, like it was some kind of badge of honor. Now that I am older (50) I try and get in as much sleep as I can, and when I can. This year we got hammered with one storm, and I ended up working over 32 hrs before going home for a 3 hour nap. The difference is in that 32 hr stretch, I grabbed some sleep when ever I could in my truck. That amount of sleep ended up being 4 hrs total, the longest being 90 mins and the shortest being 20 mins. I know its not the best, but its still better then 32 hrs no sleep.
> In the end, its wrong, illegal, and very dangerous what I did.. As snow fighters, most of us will take that risk, because we have to get it done. Industry pricing does not allow us to have shift workers in place, so we take the risk. (our fault) Customer expectations, are unreasonable and at times ridiculous, so we take the risk. (our fault) God forbid, someone should get killed, or injured. We would be criminally responsible, and have to live with that the rest of our lives. (our fault). Lastly imagine its you dead in the parking lot, I can see it now. Call comes into the office, yes Paul was a great guy, we really liked him allot. Can you send someone else right away, the lot is not finished and we open in 20 mins. So there you go, some of the risks we take to get the job done. Lets be proud snow fighters, lets work together and change our industry for the better. Lets not brag how dangerous we are working endless hrs without sleep. Sorry for being a wet blanket and old fart I
> understand it all to well. Be safe out there. :salute:


im 29, and agree fully


----------



## yardguy28 (Jan 23, 2012)

Neige;1596925 said:


> Here is an interesting article you may all want to read. http://goplow.com/operations/sleep-deprivation-and-snow-contractors.html I am guilty for working to many hours without sleep, at times its what I needed to do. I used to brag about how many hrs I went without sleep, like it was some kind of badge of honor. Now that I am older (50) I try and get in as much sleep as I can, and when I can. This year we got hammered with one storm, and I ended up working over 32 hrs before going home for a 3 hour nap. The difference is in that 32 hr stretch, I grabbed some sleep when ever I could in my truck. That amount of sleep ended up being 4 hrs total, the longest being 90 mins and the shortest being 20 mins. I know its not the best, but its still better then 32 hrs no sleep.
> In the end, its wrong, illegal, and very dangerous what I did.. As snow fighters, most of us will take that risk, because we have to get it done. Industry pricing does not allow us to have shift workers in place, so we take the risk. (our fault) Customer expectations, are unreasonable and at times ridiculous, so we take the risk. (our fault) God forbid, someone should get killed, or injured. We would be criminally responsible, and have to live with that the rest of our lives. (our fault). Lastly imagine its you dead in the parking lot, I can see it now. Call comes into the office, yes Paul was a great guy, we really liked him allot. Can you send someone else right away, the lot is not finished and we open in 20 mins. So there you go, some of the risks we take to get the job done. Lets be proud snow fighters, lets work together and change our industry for the better. Lets not brag how dangerous we are working endless hrs without sleep. Sorry for being a wet blanket and old fart I
> understand it all to well. Be safe out there. :salute:


I don't find it being an old fart at all. I'm 31 and the very reasons you stated of what could happen being behind the wheel sleep deprived are the very reasons I don't allow myself to get in that situation.

I set up my snow removal schedule so I can handle it in 12 hours or less or with clients who will be willing to wait an extra day so I can get sleep.

generally the largest storms we get are like 8". those are generally done at the 4" mark then home for some sleep and back out to finish after the rest is down.

but should I get larger amounts I work for 12 hours at the most. go home get some sleep then go back out and keep trucking. nine of this napping in the truck or working 30+ hours.

money isn't worth your health or risking someone elses.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

It would certainly be nice if the industry could change enough that we could rest and nobody complained. I always thought it was funny that we could get a wind storm and people could be out of power for days and they just have to accept it but expect their driveway to plowed immediately. Truth is, in my area...if I can't get my customers serviced in a timely manner, they'll find someone who can. Maybe that's different in some areas. Every storm is different, for me to say I plow X amount of hours and then sleep X number of hours is kind of a poor statement. If it's 11pm, we have 3 inches of snow and now its freezing rain...I'm probably going to take a rest and let the snow absorb the ice. But if I've been going all night and its 4am and the snow stops...tired or not, I've got a window so I'm getting it done. If we all combined our businesses and became a monopoly like the cable companies then we could operate with rules and standards...but there will always be competitiors who will plow all night and we'll all be out of business. Perhaps it's time to put this whole issue to bed since the main people who have been arguing have never seen the types of storms we've all been talking about, that's their words. I think anyone would agree if a 4" storm takes you 36 hours straight to clear, you're over your head and even the best planners and most seasoned vets recognize the need for rest, but understand sometimes we have bad days...and never say never. I haven't pulled too many 24+ hours events in a few years but have 2 this year, sometimes its just bad timing.


----------



## racer47 (Feb 24, 2011)

around 48 ... 3 hot showers, 3 changes of clothes, 3 hot meals, 3 pots of coffee at home was my breaks in between ..i think i drank my coffee with my eyes closed at home .. hope i never have to do again... lots of coffee and monster in between .. but the pay off was worth it ...i was in my early 40 s then now im in my late 49 i have cutt back now its 12 to 24 hours or less depends on storm ..


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Generally, any event will give me a min of 24-36 hours of having to be awake. From laying in bed awake the night before stressing out about it, then staying up and watching it start so I can make the call, plowing the storm, salting once lots are cleaned up, then dealing with any details that customers call about after all the guys get home. 

However, during the recent Blizzard we had with most of my markets reaching 24-36 inches, I was up for 64 hours before I got any real sleep. During that time, I went to bed and dozed off for hour and a half, and then got the a call at 7AM from a customer that needed salt. My guy dropped the ball, fell asleep and didn't salt. At this point, all the guys were literally starting to go a bit crazy/loopy. I had to get in the salt truck and go service the last several accounts, then complaint/detail phone calls started coming in, and I never got to bed until 10 PM that night. I honestly did not think that duration of time was really physcially possible, but it all just happened, and it seemed to be fueled by the adrenaline from customers complaining about things like little shoveling details while it snowed/snowing anywhere from 2-6 inches per hour... I always have seen guys on here saying "oh I plowed for 72 hours without sleeping!" like its some kind of "who's is bigger" contest. But I now think it might be possible under the proper intense pressure situations.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

merrimacmill;1597710 said:


> Generally, any event will give me a min of 24-36 hours of having to be awake. From laying in bed awake the night before stressing out about it, then staying up and watching it start so I can make the call, plowing the storm, salting once lots are cleaned up, then dealing with any details that customers call about after all the guys get home.
> 
> However, during the recent Blizzard we had with most of my markets reaching 24-36 inches, I was up for 64 hours before I got any real sleep. During that time, I went to bed and dozed off for hour and a half, and then got the a call at 7AM from a customer that needed salt. My guy dropped the ball, fell asleep and didn't salt. At this point, all the guys were literally starting to go a bit crazy/loopy. I had to get in the salt truck and go service the last several accounts, then complaint/detail phone calls started coming in, and I never got to bed until 10 PM that night. I honestly did not think that duration of time was really physcially possible, but it all just happened, and it seemed to be fueled by the adrenaline from customers complaining about things like little shoveling details while it snowed/snowing anywhere from 2-6 inches per hour... I always have seen guys on here saying "oh I plowed for 72 hours without sleeping!" like its some kind of "who's is bigger" contest. But I now think it might be possible under the proper intense pressure situations.


Since you were up so long, along with your employees I'd imagine, were you upset with your workers? Or just cut them some slack since it was a bigger storm?


----------



## yardguy28 (Jan 23, 2012)

guess I don't see how I've plowed this long with out sleep is suppose to be impressive. 

what's impressive about being total stupid depriving your body of rest, pumping it with caffeine, being behind the wheel of a large truck with a large plow on it when your practically a zombie?

I know you guys will blame the clients and there expectations. you will say its the money. but I still don't see it. 

I do realize a lot of you come from places that see more snow than I ever will. so that could be part of it. for the 7 years I've been doing snow removal I've never worked more than 12 hours straight without at least 4 hours of sleep in between. 

the clients I have know that's how I operate so there expectations agree with mine or they find someone else. as for the money. as I said no amount of money is worth my health.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I don't care how big the storm is myself and our guys will get 3-4 hrs every 24hrs. I don't care if it's in a truck tractor or bed its still sleep. Your way more productive after you sleep and less bad things happen. The storm we had a week ago we put the guys up in hotel rooms because the roads were terrible and they were all thank full for the almost 4 hours sleep. I do not believe we would have finished any earlier without the sleep. I generally try and take my nap when the guys are plowing that way I can look after problems when they're asleep. When were planting and harvesting on the farm it's the same principle.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

JD Dave;1597821 said:


> I don't care how big the storm is myself and our guys will get 3-4 hrs every 24hrs. I don't care if it's in a truck tractor or bed its still sleep. Your way more productive after you sleep and less bad things happen. The storm we had a week ago we put the guys up in hotel rooms because the roads were terrible and they were all thank full for the almost 4 hours sleep. I do not believe we would have finished any earlier without the sleep. I generally try and take my nap when the guys are plowing that way I can look after problems when they're asleep. When were planting and harvesting on the farm it's the same principle.


I agree with you, its really not right to be up so long and can become dangerous. But sometimes it just happens, especially when the phone is ringing and people are yelling. I find that I'm generally awake for 50% longer than any of my guys are, every single storm. I don't encourage it by any means, and it is completely 100% miserable to do so. It messes a person up for days and days to come.

During this blizzard that came through, people were so completely unreasonable.. Especially our condominium clients! Waking up to it still snowing 1-2" per hour the day the blizzard began to wind down, with a state of emergency, and a travel ban with fines of $500 and up to 1 year in jail, and I have the only store in the whole city open..


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

merrimacmill;1597847 said:


> I agree with you, its really not right to be up so long and can become dangerous. But sometimes it just happens, especially when the phone is ringing and people are yelling. I find that I'm generally awake for 50% longer than any of my guys are, every single storm.
> 
> During this blizzard that came through, people were so completely unreasonable.. Especially our condominium clients! Waking up to it still snowing 1-2" per hour the day the blizzard began to wind down, with a state of emergency, and a travel ban with fines of $500 and up to 1 year in jail, and I have the only store in the whole city open..


Travel ban? That sounds like an infringement on rights if iv never herd one before


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

again birdd, you've never seen 3"/ hour snow or 30'' on the ground. all the crazies driving around getting stuck made it so the plows couldnt plow. a temporary travel ban alleviates this.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

alldayrj;1597859 said:


> again birdd, you've never seen 3"/ hour snow or 30'' on the ground. all the crazies driving around getting stuck made it so the plows couldnt plow. a temporary travel ban alleviates this.


"anyone willing to give up essential liberties for temporary security deserves neither liberty nor security"
And yes I have seen that kind of snow. In Michigan that is no big deal.

At least it never used to be. get a couple light years seems everyone has forgotten how to drive


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

birddseedd;1597850 said:


> Travel ban? That sounds like an infringement on rights if iv never herd one before


My American, don't trust the government side says yes, it is an infringement of rights.. But my plow operator side says it was a good thing when every road in sight was completely free and clear of cars at 4:00 PM as the blizzard started getting underway.

I see both sides on this one...


----------



## OC&D (Dec 2, 2009)

birddseedd;1597850 said:


> Travel ban? That sounds like an infringement on rights if iv never herd one before


I suppose you'd also agree that you should be able to yell "fire" in a movie theater or "bomb" at the airport. Your rights only extend so far as they do not endanger people or infringe on the rights and liberties of others. Having a bunch of idiots out driving around, getting stuck, etc. does both. In our area, we're allowed to park on the street. When the city declares a snow emergency, we need to move our cars accordingly or they're towed, is this an infringement on my rights to park my car on the street? In parts of MN, and other states out West, there are barriers that the DOT will use to shut the Interstate down during extreme and unsafe conditions. Is this an infringement on one's rights to use the interstate?


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

merrimacmill;1597710 said:


> Generally, any event will give me a min of 24-36 hours of having to be awake. From laying in bed awake the night before stressing out about it, then staying up and watching it start so I can make the call, plowing the storm, salting once lots are cleaned up, then dealing with any details that customers call about after all the guys get home.
> 
> However, during the recent Blizzard we had with most of my markets reaching 24-36 inches, I was up for 64 hours before I got any real sleep. During that time, I went to bed and dozed off for hour and a half, and then got the a call at 7AM from a customer that needed salt. My guy dropped the ball, fell asleep and didn't salt. At this point, all the guys were literally starting to go a bit crazy/loopy. I had to get in the salt truck and go service the last several accounts, then complaint/detail phone calls started coming in, and I never got to bed until 10 PM that night. I honestly did not think that duration of time was really physcially possible, but it all just happened, and it seemed to be fueled by the adrenaline from customers complaining about things like little shoveling details while it snowed/snowing anywhere from 2-6 inches per hour... I always have seen guys on here saying "oh I plowed for 72 hours without sleeping!" like its some kind of "who's is bigger" contest. But I now think it might be possible under the proper intense pressure situations.


After that much snow, if their lot was plowed, and that little sleep, I'd be telling them to shove off. Politely of course.

Little shoveling details? Same thing. Politely inform them that the majority of the snow is cleared, you had to deal with it for 2-3 days straight and TELL them you will be back after some rest.

If they can't live with that, they can KMA.

I know, the East Coast type people are far different than most other people in this country, but there is no way I would be reasonable with them if they can't be reasonable with you.



yardguy28;1597806 said:


> guess I don't see how I've plowed this long with out sleep is suppose to be impressive.
> 
> what's impressive about being total stupid depriving your body of rest, pumping it with caffeine, being behind the wheel of a large truck with a large plow on it when your practically a zombie?
> 
> ...


Excellent post.



JD Dave;1597821 said:


> I don't care how big the storm is myself and our guys will get 3-4 hrs every 24hrs. I don't care if it's in a truck tractor or bed its still sleep. Your way more productive after you sleep and less bad things happen. The storm we had a week ago we put the guys up in hotel rooms because the roads were terrible and they were all thank full for the almost 4 hours sleep. I do not believe we would have finished any earlier without the sleep. I generally try and take my nap when the guys are plowing that way I can look after problems when they're asleep. When were planting and harvesting on the farm it's the same principle.


Words of wisdom folks.

No parking lot or sidewalk is worth doing to your body what you have said you have done. If my customers won't realize that we're human and have limits, then they aren't worth being my customer.


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

Let's just say too long. Two years ago we got a storm of 24 in and I didn't remember a 20 min drive home after the last property. Not smart at all!


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

TKLAWN;1598058 said:


> Let's just say too long. Two years ago we got a storm of 24 in and I didn't remember a 20 min drive home after the last property. Not smart at all!


That is kinda the same problem i run into when i am up too long. there is a gap of work on a long road from one side of town to the other. i get real tired during that streatch


----------



## yardguy28 (Jan 23, 2012)

birddseedd;1597850 said:


> Travel ban? That sounds like an infringement on rights if iv never herd one before


guess MI doesn't ever use a travel ban when large amounts of snow are coming.

I think it's a great idea, very smart in my opinion. fine and jail anyone who has no business being on the road in these storms. the only ones that do are the road crews plowing the roads, emergency vehicles and depending on how big of a storm the private guys like us.


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

birddseedd;1597850 said:


> Travel ban? That sounds like an infringement on rights if iv never herd one before


You obviously never saw the picture of the parking lot, I mean interstate in Chicago after a large storm and people were stuck in their cars? Sometimes people need to be protected from themselves and a snow emergency is one instance of that.


----------



## yardguy28 (Jan 23, 2012)

I was just pming him as he pmed me. 

I said, if people had enough common sense to stay off the road when they should, like 2 feet of snow coming down then there wouldn't be a need for a travel ban. 

the time to go to the mall, dinner or a movie is not when there is a snow storm going on.


----------



## RJ lindblom (Sep 21, 2006)

yardguy28;1598122 said:


> I was just pming him as he pmed me.
> 
> I said, if people had enough common sense to stay off the road when they should, like 2 feet of snow coming down then there wouldn't be a need for a travel ban.
> 
> the time to go to the mall, dinner or a movie is not when there is a snow storm going on.


Common sense is uncommon. Yes, the need is there for travel bans. So the stupidity can be addressed and resolved. I've been on rescues where the idiots bypass the road closed sign and needs rescue. The ******* who did that is lucky someone was able to effect rescue otherwise he would have died.

After 20 hours without sleep signs similar to alcohol impairment are shown. That's usually when stuff gets broke, property damaged. Even a nap or some rest will mitigate the effects.


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

The longest I've been out was 40 hours straight a few years ago. This year I was out 37 hours when we got 18 inches of snow. But I plow til everything is done.


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

birddseedd;1597850 said:


> Travel ban? That sounds like an infringement on rights if iv never herd one before


When we got the blizzard in 1978 every body was on the roads and they all got stuck . They had to dig out and tow all the cars to malls and other parking areas. It took more than a week to dig them all out and get the state running again. So they kind of learned from that.

There was nothing open anyway. Everything closed at 2;00 pm. We couldn't even get a coffee. All the gas stations where closed. People where still out driving around though. Everybody had the day off from work so when they called us out the roads where packed. Most finally went home around 5=6 pm. After It got bad there was nothing but plow trucks. But that was 1;00 in the morning.


----------



## yardguy28 (Jan 23, 2012)

RJ lindblom;1598128 said:


> Common sense is uncommon. Yes, the need is there for travel bans. So the stupidity can be addressed and resolved. I've been on rescues where the idiots bypass the road closed sign and needs rescue. The ******* who did that is lucky someone was able to effect rescue otherwise he would have died.
> 
> After 20 hours without sleep signs similar to alcohol impairment are shown. That's usually when stuff gets broke, property damaged. Even a nap or some rest will mitigate the effects.


which is why I won't plow for more than 12 hours straight. no matter what the conditions are, no matter what the demands are.

I'd quit the snow removal business before I would allow myself to work more than 12 hours.

I'd even go as far as to find out what kind of work habits someone else has before hiring them to do my driveway. it's that important to me. I don't want some guy plowing my driveway who's been behind the wheel for 30+ hours. who knows what kind of turf or property damage could be done.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

yardguy28;1598422 said:


> which is why I won't plow for more than 12 hours straight. no matter what the conditions are, no matter what the demands are.
> 
> I'd quit the snow removal business before I would allow myself to work more than 12 hours.
> 
> I'd even go as far as to find out what kind of work habits someone else has before hiring them to do my driveway. it's that important to me. I don't want some guy plowing my driveway who's been behind the wheel for 30+ hours. who knows what kind of turf or property damage could be done.


they could plow your garage door in, is one thing that could happen


----------



## dstifel (Dec 27, 2012)

Idk where you guys are but around here i can't think of to many times I wasn't out for 12+ hours. Sure sneak a couple 10-15 min naps in but work is work don't quit till the job gets done.


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

12-18 hours is fairly regular. Typically can get a nap in for 3-4 hours by the time 18+ hours rolls around. Have spent substantially more time before, but try not to. Ultimately, it is whatever it takes to get the job done. I have accounts that require 24 hour service so if it's snowing, I can't be sleeping too long.


----------



## RJ lindblom (Sep 21, 2006)

16. Then a couple hour nap. More coffee and back at it.


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

36 hours plowing nemo. I was so hyped I couldnt have slept if I tried, and I did try! But you had to plow with this storm or you were screwed.


----------



## MRHTRD (Feb 20, 2013)

*Nemo*

Ist shift was 30 hours, took a day off to get my head on straight and moved snow for three more days. Took a night off and went back and did two more days. $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

On the first shift I fell asleep at the 25 hour mark and luckily was plowing into a snow bank. The jolt woke me up !!

Big Commercial lot. When we were done we had 30 ft piles.

Looking forward to another "weekend" in the truck, this coming weekend.

MRHTRD


----------



## yardguy28 (Jan 23, 2012)

here's a prime example of what I'm taking about above. 

are we suppose to be impressed you were dumb enough to stay behind the wheel until you fell asleep all for stupid money. or are we suppose to be impressed with the money. 

because neither of those things impress me. I'd be embarrassed to admit I was that dumb to stay behind the wheel that long for any reason.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

wow.. just.... wow...

people die and kill other people falling asleep at the wheel.....


----------



## yardguy28 (Jan 23, 2012)

I know, impressive isn't it?


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

its something.....


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

Did no one else read the part where he said he was in a parking lot the whole storm


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

jrs.landscaping;1603579 said:


> Did no one else read the part where he said he was in a parking lot the whole storm


people walk in parking lots


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

birddseedd;1603583 said:


> people walk in parking lots


With 50 MPH winds and 2-3" of snow per hour?


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

jrs.landscaping;1603584 said:


> With 50 MPH winds and 2-3" of snow per hour?


Iv seen it..... and they are usually black, wearing 100 percent black clothing and give you bad looks when you slam on your brakes and swerve trying not to kill someone.


----------



## yardguy28 (Jan 23, 2012)

jrs.landscaping;1603579 said:


> Did no one else read the part where he said he was in a parking lot the whole storm


doesn't matter.

I NEVER and I mean NEVER put myself behind the wheel once I get tired. not for any reason. nothing is worth the risk of falling asleep at the wheel and injuring/killing myself or someone else.


----------



## dstifel (Dec 27, 2012)

People are walking in parking lots In these conditions and can't see a plow truck coming they deserve to get hit. However there are other objects in parking lots such as buildings. Only time I've ever fallen asleep is where I say ok I'm gonna rest for 5 minutes and wake up an hour later. Also always make a habit of putting the track in park at red lights after long hours fallen asleep at a couple of those.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

dstifel;1603592 said:


> People are walking in parking lots In these conditions and can't see a plow truck coming they deserve to get hit. However there are other objects in parking lots such as buildings. Only time I've ever fallen asleep is where I say ok I'm gonna rest for 5 minutes and wake up an hour later. Also always make a habit of putting the track in park at red lights after long hours fallen asleep at a couple of those.


iv never fallen asleep at a light, but that is a very good tip for when you get to that edge


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

MRHTRD;1603501 said:


> Ist shift was 30 hours, took a day off to get my head on straight and moved snow for three more days. Took a night off and went back and did two more days. $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> 
> On the first shift I fell asleep at the 25 hour mark and luckily was plowing into a snow bank. The jolt woke me up !!
> 
> ...


Only made it 25 hours???


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

36 is usualy my cut off. course i dont drink coffee or anything. at that point i dont like the idea of relying on substance. not even mild like caffeine.

in china managers give out meth pills so workers can work like nutz for 50 hrs straight


----------



## eastcoastjava (Apr 2, 2011)

jrs.landscaping;1603584 said:



> With 50 MPH winds and 2-3" of snow per hour?


Yeah man these conditions bring out the real crazies, During Nemo It was like 11 30 pm and it was snowing probably 3 inches per hour, i could barley see past the bucket on the loader, winds blowing 65, trees falling down knocking down poles. As i was pushing an intersection back what else do i see but a couple out skiing. So what do these two idiots do, they ski right behind the loader while i was backing up. These people were harmless though, sometimes you run into the real crazies who are aggressive and pissed off at the world and anyone around them. gotta watch out for those types.

By the way some people can do 48+ hours no problem, some cant. Do i love subjecting my body to long hours of no sleep, NO. But i know the limit and i wasn't anywhere near it and i felt fine. Plus a good nights sleep for me is like 4 hours, don't know if any of you guys know what tinnitus is, but that will keep you up non-stop unless you take a sleep aid like ambien. Ps tinnitus isn't a drug, its a constant ringing in the ears, mine sounds more like a jet engine constantly 24/7/365.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

people walkign behind yoru loading risking their lives and your life in jail is harmless?


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Harmless compared to people that we're stumbling drunk and trying to take shovels out of my moving truck


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

alldayrj;1603643 said:


> Harmless compared to people that we're stumbling drunk and trying to take shovels out of my moving truck


really? wow. some people are just dumb as it gets.


----------



## eastcoastjava (Apr 2, 2011)

alldayrj;1603643 said:


> Harmless compared to people that we're stumbling drunk and trying to take shovels out of my moving truck


Hahahaha. if you had a sander on you should have put it on blast and sped away. All seriousness the drunks can be brutal on those friday/saturday nights. Buddy of mine had the whole rear of a sander broken because some drunk decided to tailgate him and when he slowed down the drunk behind him hit some ice and smashed into his 2 week old polycaster. Best to have them in front of you incase they go in the ditch.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Around here I'd say half the guys with plows are drunk.


----------



## dstifel (Dec 27, 2012)

JTVLandscaping;1603681 said:


> Around here I'd say half the guys with plows are drunk.


Ditto, I push a bar I try my best to wait till after 2 to do it for cars in parking lot one and the drunks don't leave the shovelers alone. During our first big storm we had a guy get in a wrestling match with one because he kept try to steal his shovel. Luckily I'm an ex all American and most the guys i recruit are as well so he handled himself fine. Was pretty good comedy at 2 in the morning though I must say.


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

jrs.landscaping;1603584 said:


> With 50 MPH winds and 2-3" of snow per hour?


I see you're from Maine too. :waving: During this last blizzard we got (really on Downeast got it), I saw a half dozen people out walking in it. Talked to one guy that was walking to work. Not sure why the rest were out walking, but they do it. It was snowing 3"+ an hour and the wind was 65mph+. Not very hospitable to be out walking, but they do it all the time.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

MSS Mow;1603808 said:


> I see you're from Maine too. :waving: During this last blizzard we got (really on Downeast got it), I saw a half dozen people out walking in it. Talked to one guy that was walking to work. Not sure why the rest were out walking, but they do it. It was snowing 3"+ an hour and the wind was 65mph+. Not very hospitable to be out walking, but they do it all the time.


I was talking to my brother about all this, and like I told him, "you think if I didn't plow I'd be sitting home in a blizzard drinking cocoa? No way, I'd be out doing something somewhere." I'd probably be ripping donuts in all your guys parking lots and then get stuck and make you guys go around me.


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

MSS Mow;1603808 said:


> I see you're from Maine too. :waving: During this last blizzard we got (really on Downeast got it), I saw a half dozen people out walking in it. Talked to one guy that was walking to work. Not sure why the rest were out walking, but they do it. It was snowing 3"+ an hour and the wind was 65mph+. Not very hospitable to be out walking, but they do it all the time.


I guess I'm lucky our biggest lot is surrounded by an industrial park and an airport so there aren't many people walking in that area. The only people walking on our lots were the shovelers.... headed back to the trucks because the wind was blowing the snow back faster than they could shovel it


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

jrs.landscaping;1603919 said:


> I guess I'm lucky our biggest lot is surrounded by an industrial park and an airport so there aren't many people walking in that area. The only people walking on our lots were the shovelers.... headed back to the trucks because the wind was blowing the snow back faster than they could shovel it


Yeah unfortunately most everything I have is right on busy Route 1 so traffic is always a problem, as are pedestrians.


----------



## OrganicsL&L (Jan 30, 2009)

Just wanted to add that in our last blizzard(pre valentines day) I worked 42 hours and managed a 1 hr nap in there somewhere. My record is 48 straight hours, wasn't falling asleep, but things that weren't there were moving around my truck! That is when I took a break....LOL


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

you would be surprised how much of an effect an hour of sleep will help. most of us have smartphones. they have great alarm clock apps. 

personally, i think of someone has to be up for 50 hours. a couple naps here and there would greatly greatly increase safety, without pushign you back far enough to make much of a difference.

just my opinion


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

MSS Mow;1604162 said:


> Yeah unfortunately most everything I have is right on busy Route 1 so traffic is always a problem, as are pedestrians.


We work around route 1 in the summer and traffic is always a problem, we try to finish those properties before the 8 AM rush.


----------



## dstifel (Dec 27, 2012)

Both trucks loaded and fueled up snow blowers full tractor with blower is trailered and full. Waiting for it to start now. Expected to start around 3 and get 2-3 inches an hour till noon tommorow with another storm moving in Monday. Could be a new record for myself assuming I'll spend lots of the weekend with a buddies skid pushing piles back for Monday's storm.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

how do you plow such a storm? lots will be covered by the time they are plowed. you just leave for your next lot with most of this one already covered and come back soon as you finish your route?


----------



## dstifel (Dec 27, 2012)

Usually start at four inches route takes about 3 hours with three trucks going so by time I start over shud be 4-5 Inches. Reason i do I that way is to get piles started so when there is a foot it's easier to tell where curbs parking spaces etc are. Resis I start first one at 430 and roll through them. Hopefully will be calmed down enough to not have them redone we will see.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

i see. what would you do in the case that its still snowing like nutz after you start the drives?


----------



## dstifel (Dec 27, 2012)

Two options for resis one we will open it by time u go to work and one back if need be double charge. Or we will wait until the storm is over and charge you base charge plus 10$ every two inches after 4. So say a drive is 45 and we get six inches well then i would charge 55$ for that. Commercial is all hourly


----------



## dstifel (Dec 27, 2012)

Finally in for the night started yesterday at little after noon spraying parking lots. Got a short dinner break and started plowing. Timing of the storm was about perfect. Was able to get all commercials opened up a little before 6 am. Got all the residentials that pay to be open by 7 done. Investment of the small tractor with blower was amazing. Especially since all my residentials but one I can do three with our loading or unloading. Just finished up my last one of the night. Luckily I have 10 of my 25 residentials that are vacation homes and the owners are down in Florida so I don't have to rush to get them done. Everything went good no breakdowns besides a stubborn starter on the tractor once nothing a couple pops with the hammer didn't fix. Going to catch a 4-5 hour nap then go out and result do to warm conditions today had a lot of thawing going on and I don't want calls about ice due to refreeze. Great storm good amount light snow cant complain there.


----------



## gpservices (Feb 27, 2013)

Most ive done was 28hours straight no sleep, back when i worked for a guy and i was 1 of 2 trucks and truck 2 was only for basicly small drives and snow blow those guys worked for maybe 9 hours tops, i drove the big truck that did 80% of drives and all the lots. And wow i was tired since i got 3 hours of sleep and started shoveling and blowing next day. Now im in buisness myself and its til im done but ive since matured some and have no problem telling clients in a big storm ill be there when i can but i need to rest no money is worth dieing over.


----------



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

On the big blizzard we had in Feb, I did 108 hrs in 5 days with only 7hrs of sleep. I am pretty good without sleep. This year I have been better about eating healthy food while plowing. I don't intake caffeine at all normally, but I think those 3 liters of mountain dew did a lot to keep me going through it.


----------



## yardguy28 (Jan 23, 2012)

well we had our big snow for the year. 11 inches. that a lot to us in IN. 

regretfully I worked 19 hours straight with more than 24 hours no sleep. something I will NEVER do again. I'm gonna change up my snow removal a bit. have a helper that can either work with me or take shifts working. it's not worth the money to work that much with that much lack of sleep. 

woke up 10am tues morning. went to work 7 that night and didn't finish until 2pm wed. got home, grabbed a bite to each and passed out around 4pm. didn't wake up until 9 this morning.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Glad you learned there are no absolutes in snow business. 
Never say never! Good thing you made it out alive


----------



## yardguy28 (Jan 23, 2012)

alldayrj;1616733 said:


> Glad you learned there are no absolutes in snow business.
> Never say never! Good thing you made it out alive


well luckily in my state we usually don't see more than 4 inches each snow fall. and hopefully we don't see more for a very, very long time.

it really wasn't the amount that made it bad or made it that many hours. it was the fact that the ground was warm and once the snow fell the air was warm. it was melting from both sides and snow blowing sidewalks was killer. that's where the time came from. pushing the driveways was a piece of cake. same with the commercial lots.


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

I wish each event was only 4", we could do our whole route in less than 6 hours.


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

The louder my stereo...the larger my dunkin donuts bill...the longer i could plow.


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

jrs.landscaping;1616866 said:


> I wish each event was only 4", we could do our whole route in less than 6 hours.


And yeah an overnight 4-6" storm every other night or so would be nice....


----------



## TwoBrosLawn (Sep 10, 2009)

Dead thread but I did 44 of 48 hours this past winter. 2 2hr naps 15 hours apart


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

TwoBrosLawn;1648119 said:


> Dead thread but I did 44 of 48 hours this past winter. 2 2hr naps 15 hours apart


In my younger days I could go for hours no it's about 12 to 16 then a dozen of White Castles for you guys who don't know what White Castle are too bad they give you gas when the gas hits you open the windows then your good for another 12 hours and maybe a 5 hour energy shot in between


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

We had a good 1st storm here last year. About the only good storm! But between the plowing and getting stuck about a half mile from home I was out for 50 hours. I just plow til I'm done no matter what the hours.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

at some point doesn't the liability of killing someone get to be too big for what little money you might make?


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

birddseedd;1651025 said:


> at some point doesn't the liability of killing someone get to be too big for what little money you might make?


I plow for the money. But when it comes to extreme hours behind the wheel. Its because I'm completing the job I was hired to do, not for the money.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

hardwoodcd;1651034 said:


> I plow for the money. But when it comes to extreme hours behind the wheel. Its because I'm completing the job I was hired to do, not for the money.


Please don't take offence, but if you kill someone due to exhaustion you'll wish you didn't try to complete it. don't get me wrong ill go for quite a few hours. but some of the hours guys have said in this thread are outright irresponsible. And when we make the decision to do things that endanger peoples lives, I believe we should be held accountable for such a decision. Such is the case with one of my good friends that is no longer with us because of one of these poor and irresponsible decisions.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

birddseedd;1651036 said:


> Please don't take offence, but if you kill someone due to exhaustion you'll wish you didn't try to complete it. don't get me wrong ill go for quite a few hours. but some of the hours guys have said in this thread are outright irresponsible. And when we make the decision to do things that endanger peoples lives, I believe we should be held accountable for such a decision. Such is the case with one of my good friends that is no longer with us because of one of these poor and irresponsible decisions.


I understand, I don't like the long hours but sometimes who have do things you don't like, to get the work done.
Like my state they can only run 12hrs at a time and they switch out drivers.
Sorry I don't have guy waiting to drive wish I did but I don't.
Long hours don't happen much ,its when we get back to back storms like last year we got 10'' storm one nite and the next night we got 18'' blizzard that lasted for 2 nights . Then had to run loaders after the storm.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

It only takes a few hours of sleep to safe levels of exhaustion. without equipment break downs that should be able to be accomplished. 36 hours is about the most I want to go. then i start forgetting parts of the trip back to town. i'v read others on here going way longer, seeing things that arnt there. what if you see an open road instead of a busy intersection?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Well how about you go as long as you feel comfortable going.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

I would say go as long as your body feels comfortable going. fact is, some people feel comfortable going until they see 100 head of cattle roaming across main street.

being exhausted is one thing. being impaired is another.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

And that's all up to the individual correct.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

depends on who you ask. ask the dot its 10 hours. i think thats a little crazy. they expect you to sit in your truck for another 10 hours before you can drive again

most people know when they start becoming impaired. some guys on here have stated its at 5 horus. others 36. I personally do not care how long people go as long as they are not impared and unsafe. its been made clear in this thread many plowers chose to go well beyond the point they can drive safely.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Again. Leave it up to the individual


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

dieselss;1651161 said:


> Again. Leave it up to the individual


I agree with that. problem is too many individuals make poor decisions. thus why they see cattle that arnt there.


----------



## JemPlowing (Aug 8, 2013)

Plow till done if it was cash falling how long would you pick it up for


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

birddseedd;1651164 said:


> I agree with that. problem is too many individuals make poor decisions. thus why they see cattle that arnt there.


Not your call.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

dieselss;1651170 said:


> Not your call.


It would be if it was my daughter that got ran over.

i'v seen it happen. This kind of irresponsibility costs lives. the money falling from the sky is not worth peoples lives. That money will just be taken away in fines and law suites that will ruin your life after someone elses life has been taken.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Well. As soon as there's enforcement then pple will have to abide by it till then, its the individuals call


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

dieselss;1651175 said:


> Well. As soon as there's enforcement then pple will have to abide by it till then, its the individuals call


The enforcement comes in after someone is dead. Although that depends on the state. Happoned to a friend of mine and the best they could hope for was a 15k law suite in civil. Here in michigan someone would get convicted of manslaughter.

Overall i think most people are responsible about it and will stop for a few hours for a nap. its the minority it seems that think they can go for 50, 60 hours and not be tired.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Again. As I stated. Up to the driver. And the company policy that states how long someone can be "out plowing"


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

dieselss;1651178 said:


> Again. As I stated. Up to the driver. And the company policy that states how long someone can be "out plowing"


I do agree with that. and think dot regs are a bit ridiculous. But you have to admit that many people in this thread have gone well beyond what everyone would consider safe. the ones doing it have stated themselves that its not safe and they shouldn't do it.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Well sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do to get the job done. Right or wrong its just the way it goes sometimes


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

I draw that line when it comes to murder.... 

me copbeling together several plows into one working unit is doing what you have to do. putting peoples lives at risk and risking putting myself in jail if i live which would put my family out on the street jsut does not make sense. all that you can save is getting done a couple hours earlier. why would someone put their own families lives and well being at risk to finish a job 3 hours earlier?


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

murder? really? now plow drivers are out there murdering people? 

i'm glad to hear you draw the line at murder, but most plow drivers do not. i once pushed a bus off a cliff because it was blocking the road on my way to plow someone's driveway. i wasn't happy to hear that all those innocent people died, but i just had to get that driveway plowed out.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm not talking about the majority. Just some. Around here you kill someone with your truck its manslaughter. And they won't accept "i was tired" as an excuse


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

birddseedd;1651279 said:


> I'm not talking about the majority. Just some. Around here you kill someone with your truck its manslaughter. And they won't accept "i was tired" as an excuse


Bring it up to DOT if your so worried about it. When we need log books we will all blame a guy named bird Thumbs Up


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Saw a deer. Too bad he saw me first


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

xgiovannix12;1651290 said:


> Bring it up to DOT if your so worried about it. When we need log books we will all blame a guy named bird Thumbs Up


I wouldnt want to get the DOT involved. then we will be lucky if we get to finish a lot before they require us to take a nap.

I think every man should determine for himself at what point he crosses the safety line. most of us don't cross it. but for the few that do, when someone gets hurt, as a man with a child i hope they get the full brunt of the law. driving when your brain is trying to force itself to sleep is a choice. no different than drinking and driving. its a choice you make before you even get started


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

So let the driver decide....I think i said this before.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

dieselss;1651427 said:


> So let the driver decide....I think i said this before.


I fulley agree with this to an extent, in the case were a big outfit has seasonal or fulltime employees the company needs to has a policy in place to limit the hours behind the wheel. With multipe employees of different caliber the exposure for liabilty is greatly increased, then there's labor laws to be considered too. Over the road drivers are limited to 12hrs behind the wheel, personally I agree with this and would have to think most employers in the plowing bizz would too. 
Yes we have to do what needs to be done to get the job done, I'm guilty of this more than I probably want to admit but I also know my limits too and have no problem taking a couple hour break.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

BUFF;1651927 said:


> I fulley agree with this to an extent, in the case were a big outfit has seasonal or fulltime employees the company needs to has a policy in place to limit the hours behind the wheel. With multipe employees of different caliber the exposure for liabilty is greatly increased, then there's labor laws to be considered too. Over the road drivers are limited to 12hrs behind the wheel, personally I agree with this and would have to think most employers in the plowing bizz would too.
> Yes we have to do what needs to be done to get the job done, I'm guilty of this more than I probably want to admit but I also know my limits too and have no problem taking a couple hour break.


that's the key right there. A couple hours sleeping in the truck can mean the difference between being so out of it you hit someone or not. But some people are so stuck on "you can't tell me what to do" that they would rather risk their own lives and their families well being to prove it. they refuse to realize that with a 2 or 3 hour break in the middle of the night, you'll still get the job done, but itl be done safely


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

let me add a point that hasn't been made yet - it really is up to the driver to use his best judgment. 

oh wait a minute, dieselss said this about 10 times already.....


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Sometimes you can't take a nap


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

linckeil;1651960 said:


> let me add a point that hasn't been made yet - it really is up to the driver to use his best judgment.
> 
> oh wait a minute, dieselss said this about 10 times already.....


Nice


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

We always take naps in shafts instead everybody doing at the same time at night. That way work is still getting done.
and a lot of 4 hour drinks but they only last for 1 hour


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Antlerart06;1651969 said:


> We always take naps in shafts instead everybody doing at the same time at night. That way work is still getting done.
> and a lot of 4 hour drinks but they only last for 1 hour


Exactly. people can always take a nap. doesnt take long. People would not drive a zero turn when you are so tired you might run some over with it, so why would you do it in a 7000 lb truck?

business is about two things, communication, and risk management. It only takes killing someone once to end a career, so why take such a huge risk over 2 or 3 hundred bucks?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

When you don't have the time or pple you can't just stop and nap. 
I thought business was there to sell a service and make money?


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

dieselss;1651998 said:


> When you don't have the time or pple you can't just stop and nap.
> I thought business was there to sell a service and make money?


Actually, you can. after you have been behind the wheel for long over a day, you are already making lots of money. and frankly. a couple hours to sleep is not actually going to cost you money, because you will still complete the work. The only difference is you would be completing it without the risk of causing a major accident. i'm not talking about yoru average work day. most work days for plowing are only 5 to 50 hours. i'm talking about those 2 and 3 day storms. if you do not find time to sleep in a several day storm, its just too much of a risk.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Let's just say. Risk....either accept it or decline it. Drivers responsibility and leave it at that ok


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Yes. i'v agreed with you on that every time. i'v been trying to move beyond that.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

birddseedd;1651997 said:


> It only takes killing someone once to end a career


What if the career was a Hit Man or Mercenary.........


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

thinking about this some more, i think we'd all agree we need more government involvement in our lives, so lets establish a new department which tracks, monitors, and regulates the hours which we plow. it'll result in higher taxes, require expensive equipment purchases, and further strip away rights to privacy - but at least plow drivers won't be out there murdering people like they do today.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

linckeil;1652005 said:


> thinking about this some more, i think we'd all agree we need more government involvement in our lives, so lets establish a new department which tracks, monitors, and regulates the hours which we plow. it'll result in higher taxes, require expensive equipment purchases, and further strip away rights to privacy - but at least plow drivers won't be out there murdering people like they do today.


As i said. most plow drivers arnt that irresponsible. Ideally the solution is stiff enough penalties that its not worth it for the few irresponsible people to take dangerous risks.

If people knew there was a minimum 25 year and half million dollar sentence and fine, then people might think twice before driving for 50 hours straight. Creating restrictive legislation won't really solve anything.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Bird your loosing your argument. Let it go


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Im sorry but your Argument is invalid. Please try again later


----------



## JemPlowing (Aug 8, 2013)

dieselss right sell the service make the money and its a lot more than 2 or 3 hundred bucks involved and to keep saying the word murder is a little harsh


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

JemPlowing;1652024 said:


> dieselss right sell the service make the money and its a lot more than 2 or 3 hundred bucks involved and to keep *saying the word murder is a little harsh*


Depends on the state you live in. Indiana you won't be convicted of anything when you run someone over. i'v seen it. you will lose a 15000 civil law suite. Here in Michigan you'll go to jail for manslaughter.

I don't know what your able to charge, but my customers would only pay me a few hundred max for a couple hours of work. but as i mentioned above. youll still get the work done, so you would still make the same money either way. so if you are not going to make any more money when you take a couple hour nap, why risk it when there is nothing to be gained from the risk?


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

xgiovannix12;1652016 said:


> Im sorry but your Argument is invalid. Please try again later


i'v seen lives lost over things like this, good people in the ground. i assure you its not "invalid".


----------



## JemPlowing (Aug 8, 2013)

hear in mass we dont get paid to nap every body has there own limations but when your the boss napping sets a bad example for the employess buisness need to be open to pay the plow pills that we send out so i can fish the summer away so while you nap i will get paid


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

JemPlowing;1652038 said:


> hear in mass we dont get paid to nap every body has there own limations but when your the boss napping sets a bad example for the employess buisness need to be open to pay the plow pills that we send out so i can fish the summer away so while you nap i will get paid


I think your missunderstanding me. I'm not talking about long work days. I'm talking about when you have been up for dangerous amounts of time.

When it gets dangerous my employees and contractors will be required to get sleep.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

State your exact thoughts. Don't assume you think we know what your thinking. Your not defining dangerous amounts of time. And everybody is different. So again your fighting a loosing battle. Let it go.


----------



## JemPlowing (Aug 8, 2013)

plowing snow is long days sometimes days run into other days plowing is not for the weak


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

dieselss;1652047 said:


> State your exact thoughts. Don't assume you think we know what your thinking. Your not defining dangerous amounts of time. And everybody is different. So again your fighting a loosing battle. Let it go.


You mean like a specific number of hours? Not sure that is something that can really be defined. Different people have different tollerances. I know a guy who can't go 5 minutes without drifting off. I myself. I get scared around 36 hours. I wouldn't try to tell someone what to do that does not work for me. All I would do is try to encourage people to make responsible decisions. It's up to them to decide what is responsible or not.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

dieselss;1652047 said:


> State your exact thoughts. Don't assume you think we know what your thinking. Your not defining dangerous amounts of time. And everybody is different. So again your fighting a loosing battle. Let it go.


You mean like a specific number of hours? Not sure that is something that can really be defined. Different people have different tollerances. I know a guy who can't go 5 minutes without drifting off. I myself. I get scared around 36 hours. Some guys can go longer, some shorter.

I wouldn't try to tell someone what to do that does not work for me. All I would do is try to encourage people to make responsible decisions. It's up to them to decide what is responsible or not.

Question for those that require their guys to rest. What limit do you give them.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

I plow until I fall asleep and drift into a curb.  

Bird, ranting about safety and making responsible decisions is like the pot calling the kettle black. You do what you have to get the job done. Be that piecing a plow together or using a truck not really meant to do the type of plowing you are doing and piling weight in back because the 4x4 doesn't work. 

If a guy can plow for 100 hours so be it. Me personally I can go for 2-2 1/2 days with out sleep.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Good point kimber .


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

dieselss;1652061 said:


> Good point kimber .


I am pretty sure all plowers do what they have to get the job done and I have always applauded Bird for doing so. Just don't think it is wise for someone in his position to preach to others. Saying plow drivers are going to murder others because we have been up for too long is just being dramatic, unless he is the safest plow truck driver in the world. Gets 8 hours of sleep every day, checks tire pressure every morning, keeps all of his equipment in A-1 condition.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

kimber750;1652060 said:


> I plow until I fall asleep and drift into a curb.


Run over someone's kid because you did this and 20 years behind bars will make you regret the decision.

Yes my plow had many failures. But it was not unsafe.

And how is putting balast in my truck unsafe? Wasn't carrying any more weight than its rated for.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

I think we have a variety of opinions, facts, perspectives, etc. within this thread and some can listen and learn from others perspectives and take some of the advice given here. also, I think we could all discuss our points of view and try to "hammer those points home" as well. either way, I think most understand the safety aspects of this industry and need to take every and all precautions into account when "out in the field"

I also think that, after 15 pages, the topic can be put to rest for now...so, I am going to close this one down for now, but will be left here for others to read, etc.

thanks all :waving:

Mike


----------

